# Amplificador de audio con CI LM386



## leop4 (Dic 23, 2007)

hola a todos resulta que quiero hacer un pequeño amplificador con lm386 para una mini radio y lo que no me cierra es donde está el positvo de los capacitores es aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm tambien les dejo esta pagina http://braincambre500.freeservers.com/LM386%20Audio%20Amp.htm que esta si dice los positivos pero lo que mas me extraña es que dice capacitor 0.05uF y es de polieste (si no existen)
sera 0.05nf, la verdad que encontre varias paginas que decian esto y tenian los mismos componentes y el mismo diagrama. si me pueden dar una mano se los agradesco.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 24, 2007)

Hola Leo, aqui tienes la información que necesitas, hazlo como lo que te voy a pasar y te funcionará.
Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Dic 24, 2007)

ta pero el azul no lo conecto a ningun lado, aparte en el esquema no tengo la numeracion, porque lo queria hacer en el proto para un amplificador no me la podrias enumerar gracias tupolev. 8)


----------



## maxep (Ene 3, 2008)

muchachos que tipo de parlante pueod conectarle?.  yo pensaba poner esos parlantes que se usan como satelitales en los home. de de 20w d pico creo de unas 2".. lo movera bien=?


----------



## leop4 (Ene 3, 2008)

para un lm386 estas loco hay va uno de 0.8w 0 1w te va andar de lujo


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 3, 2008)

Ese punto azul está ahí para cuando quieras alimentar el amplificador con tensiones superiores a los 9 voltios y correspondería a la masa del regulador 78L09. En el caso que lo alimentes con 9 voltios o menos, no tiene conexión. Los puntos rojos, tal como dice en el diagrama, se unen entre sí con un puente.


----------



## polloneutron (Jun 7, 2008)

Bueno amigos la verdad es que quiero saver si es posible lograr un sonido limpio con este amplificador(es para mi guitarra electrica), lo he armado de muchas formas, le he cambiado componentes y no consigo que suene limpio, siempre queda con un poco de distorsión la cual no me sirve, incluso prefieriría que suene despacio pero limpio, primero lo hice sin preamp, y al último  llegue a pensar que el problema estaba en que la señal de entrada, entonces arme un preamp pero igual suena mal, el preamplificador solo suena bien por que lo probe con otro amp, pero al conectarlo al lm 386 suena mal......mmmm no se quiza no se pueda para lo que quiero y este perdiendo el tiempo, si alguien save porfavor digame gracias! am puede que sea algun problema de impedancia y como puedo medir esta? o de corriente o voltaje de entrada? como creen que pueda solucionar esto? que esten bien!
aca mando el datasheet por si le quieren hechar un vistazo! chau!


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jun 7, 2008)

El problema es de que este amplificador es de poca potencia, por lo mucho te ha de llegar a dar 1W con cierta distorsion por lo cual yo no veo que este amplificador tan pequeño te sirva para lo que quieres. Te recomiendo que dejes de perder el tiempo con este amplificador y si quieres tocar tu guitarra te armes uno con un TDA2040 o un TDA2050 que son amplificador muy faciles de armar y con una distorsion del 0.5% aproximadamente. De hecho los amplificador de guitarra traen estos integrados. Si te lo armas va a andar de 10 con tu preamplificador y tu guitarra. Saludos!


----------



## Maná 87 (Jun 10, 2008)

es verdad que los amplificadores de guitarra llevan los tda2040 - 2050, pero hay un curro ahi, por que vienen pesimamente disipados apenas llevan una lamina de aluminio de 50cm x 15cm y 3mm de espesor, son amplificadores de 70Wmax y con parlantes de rango extendido generalmente con cajas de 1 via y bass-reflex, lo menciono por que este año me llegaron 17 amplificadores con esos integrados y todos y no miento, todos tuvieron el mismo problema al calentar el IC se aumenta la corriente consumida y todas las fuentes tenian diodos de 3A los cuales reventaban por el execivo consumo producido por el pesimo diseño en la refrigeracion, te recominedo que si vas a utilizar estos tda pienses en muy buenos disipadores ya que calientan que da gusto y si quieres que amplifiquen a 32WRMS 1integrado o 70WRMS 2integrados en puente con una distorsion del 0.8% no pueden sobrepasar los 75ºC en el chip esto es hablando del tda2050 ya sacaras otras conclusiones con el 2040...  el curro con los amplificadores que llevan esos IC es que si el musico mantiene a max. su equipo, amplificando bajas frecuencias que son las que mas prestaciones requieren ya que se nesecitan corrientes elevadas para una gran excurcion de la membrana del parlante, por un tiempo prolongado este equipo simplemente dejara de funcionar y tendran que llevarselo al tecnico que les sacara hasta las ganas de comer con el precio del arreglo, bueno esto es solo una adverntencia hacia estos equipos, yo soy musico mas especificamente tecladista y vivo solucionando estos inconvenientes por eso yo mismo fabrico mis amplificadores, estoy pronto por postear uno de 160WRMS hi-fi muy economico y facir de montar, bueno espero que mis palabras te hallan sido de utilidad, si tienes dudas solo consultame que si esta dentro de mis posibilidades te contestare. Suerte y Cuidate.

SALUTE.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 10, 2008)

Hola polloneutron, siguiendo las recomendaciones de los compañeros, te dejo la dir donde subí los pcbs del 2040 y 2050 en modo puente y un lindo pre de yapa...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html

Saludos, espero te sirvan


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Puede ser verdad lo que este tipo asegura con esta configuracion del LM386? 74 dB?

Creen eso?    

EDIT1: jejeje se me olvido la pagina..  http://www.intio.or.jp/jf10zl/LM386.htm


----------



## freddi16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Seguramente saturaria hasta morir calcinado el LM386


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tengo ganas de hacer una comparacion! Y mas cuando uso estos IC en receptores regenerativos.:!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 27, 2009)

Por que hay tanta diferencias en los diseños de los circuitos del lm386?

yo lo tengo armado con un pote de 5k entre el pin 8 y el 1 cuando le conecto el capacitor de 10uf mete mucho ruido lo mismo me pasa cuando le conecto la resistencia de 10 ohms

Cuando le saco el cap (330uf) de la pata 7 y masa también me hace ruido 
le puse un cap de 100uf entre +B y GND suena mejor así

lo tengo conectado a un parlante de 4 ohms 4W lo probé con dos de estos en paralelo y suena espectacular pero el lm386 calienta una barbaridad

Conecte mi guitarra al amp y suena muy despacio cunado tengo el pote de ganancia al mínimo (sonido limpio) cuando esta al máximo suena aceptable (distorsiona) pero cuando le pego fuerte a las cuerdas hace un ruido molesto

Los agudos suenan perfectos los graves me están faltando un poco alguna sugerencia


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2009)

Creo que tienes 2 problemas principales:

** No tienes una fuente bien filtrada y desacoplada
**Estas sobre estimando las capacidades de ese chip..! Rscuerda que son solo 0,5W..! Si qieres algo para tu guitarra, armate uno de 20W con ecualizador incluido..!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 28, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que necesito que utilice 9v
necesito que sea portátil

como puedo conectarlo en puente sin utilizar ese jfet?
por que aquí directamente ni lo conocen jaja


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 28, 2009)

este es el circuito


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 28, 2009)

se puede utilizar esto?


----------



## rm-music (Abr 21, 2009)

dejale el pin 1 y el pin 8 libres sin conectar nada...ahi suena limpio!


----------



## moskillo (Abr 21, 2009)

hola me parece que te debes estar refiriendo al lm 3886, el cual si tira unos 68 watt, y creo debes estar utilizando. si esto ess asi yo arme el mismo y suena bien, sin ruido  

matias alias--- moskillo


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2009)

Igual yo me decanto por el LM3886, tiene algo de HI-FI y su potencia no es nada despreciable, todo en un IC.

saludos.


----------



## rm-music (Abr 22, 2009)

POlloneutron! hace como te dije yo, deja desconectado el pin 1 y el 8--- pero si estas armando el ""ruby amp""... porque si estas armando el ""little gem"" por mas que dejes desconectado el pin 1 y 8 sigue distor.... 

mas en claro: armate el ""ruby amp"" y no conectes nada en el pin 1 y 9  ahi suena limpio


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 4, 2009)

hola!
Acabo de armar este circuito amplificador usando el amplificador operacional LM386 que se encuentra en la lista de proyectos de este foro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm

Tengo un problema, el LM386 se recalienta de tal manera que necesitaria un dicipador de calor, pero el tema es que, como dice en el link, no devería llevar discipador. Tened en cuenta que cambien un par de componentes que creo que no deverian influir en operacional.

Pese a este recentamiento del operacional lm386 el amplificador funciona bien y sin ruidos, pero no mucha potencia...puede ser que esta energia que se libera en calor tendrica que ser potencia del sonido?

Gracias de antemano!

Mariano22


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.
Mira la como se conectan las patas del LM386.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2009)

Usá el esquema que te da elaficionado, que es el del datasheet, por que el que has usado está MAL. 
Alguien tendría que avisar a Andrés para que quite ese circuito que es incorrecto....le voy a manda un MP.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

gracias gente! apenas lo modifico en el protoboard lo pruebo y les avisoo! 
Elaficionado: el capacitor q sale del pin 7 de que valor es? le pogo cualquiera y voy experimentando?
saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.
Ese condensador es opcional, pero, pon uno de 10uF.
Será mejor que bajes la hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM386 (usa Google), y así tendrás una mejor información, además de otros circuitos que allí hay.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Gracias por el avisar el error. Cuando este en casa lo corrijo.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

okk...elaficionado: el datasheet del LM386 es la información de cada uno de los pines del operacional?
Y otra cosa...no hay problema q se harme en un portoboard?no?
saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 5, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> el datasheet del LM386 es la información de cada uno de los pines del operacional?



No solo los pines...hay mucha información útil tal como: explicación de la operación del chip, circuitos de uso sugeridos, etc... *Siempre* que uses un C.I. debes conseguir primero su hoja de datos, por que esa es la información mas confiable...la del fabricante.



			
				mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Y otra cosa...no hay problema q se harme en un portoboard?no?



No, el LM386 en un protoboard anda OK.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ezavalla gracias por responderme las dudas!
salu2


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jul 5, 2009)

hola mariano22

a lo mejor te puede servir este circuito que hace un tiempo me paso Rash... lo arme y funciona perfecto

saludos
Juan.espinoza


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

okk gracias juan! lo voy a porbar tambien en el protoboard!
saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jul 5, 2009)

ojo que en protoboard el parlante emite un pequeño zumbido.. pero al montarlo en la placa este desaparece .

pd: yo lo arme con un parlante de 1W x 8ohms


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

okk
gracias!
saluds!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 5, 2009)

che juan no hay problema que los 2 capacitores sin polaridad sean de ceramica y no de poliester?


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Jul 6, 2009)

mira 

el primero que arme lo hice con 2 de poliester y el segundo uno de poliester(0.047) y otro ceramico(0.001) y los dos funcionan exactamente igual.


EDIT:
como datos extra te dejo (si son muy obvios e inservibles, no los consideres) :

-el pin 7 no se conecta.
-si aparece un zumbido muy fuerte en el amplificador, prueba poniendo cable "apantallado" o "de microfono" como se le dice en otros lugares.
-el potenciometro solo regula el gain del amplificador, no el volumen.
-yo le puse en la entrada 12 volts y la potencia del amplificador aumento considerablemente, y no sufrio ningun daño el circuito ( al menos hasta ahora )



saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 17, 2009)

ok..gracias por tus recomendaciones.... voy a comprarme un parlante de 1w ya que lo probé con uno de 0.5 y casi se rompe el parlante...jeje...
te ago 2 preguntitas chicas mas:

1) que es el gain?
2)Puedo alimentarlo con mi fuente de laboratorio directamente o tengo que hacerle un filtro?

saludos!
mariano22


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola.

Gain es ganancia.
Con ella controlas la ganacia del amplificador.
Si le pones el voltaje correcto, funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 18, 2009)

complementando lo que dice elaficionado, si vas a ocupar este amplificador para guitarra electrica, el gain es la distorsion del sonido (suena mas rockero)

y si, puedes alimentarlo con tu fuente de laboratorio y no es necesario ningun tipo de filtro... obviamente ten cuidado de no sobrepasar el voltaje maximo que admite el integrado

saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

okk gracias juan! en unos dias voy a hacer el gran proyecto... 

es una caja con 2 parlantes de 8ohm y 1w... que tiene varios lugares de entradas...por un lado una consola con 2 mics (porque mas no necesito)....y por otro lado una entrada aux (para la guitarra como vos decias  o un mp3 o celular, etc) que va a tener 1 jack y un RCA...osea...las 2 son iguales....tan conectadas en paralelo...nada mas que algunas cosas tienen salida en jack(como la guitarra) y otros en rca(como los disckman y/o mp3)....

Estas 2 etapas de entrada con una llave selectora (para usar las entradas de audio o la consola)...y de esa llave diercto a este amplificador con lm386 y los 2 parlantes....calculo que le voy a hacer para bateria de 9v (si no consume mucho) o sino un transformador a 220v....

en un rato capas que te ago el diagrama y lo publico y voy a hacer un tema....

saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 18, 2009)

te sugiero que si vas a usar 2 parlantes armes 2 ciruitos con el 386 y conectes una entrada RCA a cada circuito, asi obtienes un sonido estereo.

los instrumentos musicales como la guitarra son monofonicos. osea que si haces 2 circuitos no es necesario 2 entradas, si no que con una basta

espero te sirva
saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

che juan habia pensado eso en stereo...pero como ago? porque la consola larga mono... pensaba en poner una llave selectora de mono (los 2 juntos) y stereo  (los 2 separados)... estoy en este momento diseñandolo y veo como ago...


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 18, 2009)

claro, con un switch puedes seleccionar el canal...

ahora estoy un poco ocupado con un trabajo pero si quieres en al rededor de una hora me desocupo y te puedo hacer un bosquejo de como conectar las entradas
saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

dale! te agradeceria muchisimo juan! yo tambien estoy haciendo un bsquejo...ta jodido el tema...ahora me voy.... pero en un rato vuelvo...y te paso mi esquema...

tene en cuenta que cuando se admite la cosola deben estar en paralelo los 2 amplificadores....y cuando va a rca los 2 separados...

saludos!

y muchisimas gracias!

Edit1: juan aca te dejo mi esquema...te recomiendo que la imagen la descargues si no la vez bien..parecia que se iva a re complicar pero ahora que ya lo hice se ve muy sensillo...

Corrigeme mis errores que no creo que alla...muchos saludos y gracias!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 18, 2009)

creo que no es necesario que esten en paralelo en un momento y luego separados

espera mi esquema y vemos como sale el asunto


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> creo que no es necesario que esten en paralelo en un momento y luego separados


 comoo? no te termino de entender...porque que yo sepa no hay otra manera...

te espero q que me presentes el tullo... hacelo tranqui..te paso varios datos importantes y fijos:

1)la consola larga mono
2)los aux stereo...
3)si o si siempren tienen que sonar los 2 parlantes con ambos sistemas de entrada...

saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 18, 2009)

volvi

mira esto es lo que se me ourre tal vez a esta hora con el cansancio ya no proceso bien la información jajajaja

espero que entiendas lo que planteo y ojala te sirva

saludos

edit: olvide mencionar que el jack es la entrada de la guitarra y esta va en paralelo con la consola, solo que dibuje una entrada debieron ser 2 diferentes, pero se entiende (espero)


----------



## Nimer (Ago 18, 2009)

Permiso... Qué circuito con LM386 hiciste funcionar? Probé el que puso electroaficionado, y el que pusieron después, y los dos me suenan igual de feo.. Se escuchan sólo los picos del tema, y subiéndole mucho la ganancia se escucha mas fuerte, pero todo saturado..  Si se la bajo un poco, deja de escucharse y se pone entrecortado.. 

Lo armé en protobard, y con dos circuitos distintos, me da el mismo problema. Probé capacitores, cambié el integrado, eliminé capacitores, agregué de más, etc.. pero no hay cambio en el sonido.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 19, 2009)

hey nimer ten en cuenta que lo estas armando en potoboard y eso afecta muchisimo este tipo de circuitos (de audio y tambien de radiofrecuencia) prueba montarlo sobre una placa universal y te ahorras hacer el PCB, es un circuito sencillo, y esta archi probado (yo hice 2 y quien me lo paso hace amplificador para guitarra con este circuito y los vende).

recuerda que debes tambien poner cable apantallado en la entrada de audio para que no se meta ruido al circuito.

te paso nuevamente el circuito que postee en la pagina anterior

EDIT: buscando por ahi encontre el pcb que yo diseñe para mi circuito.. te lo paso por si prefieres el PCB que la placa universal.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 19, 2009)

che juan...tu diseño ta bien...el tema es el siguiente... la guitarra no larga stereo? un amigo tiene una y larga stereo....otra cosa... este aparato esta todo metido dentro de una misma caja...osea...en la caja hay los 2 amplificadores, los 2 parlantes saliendo para fuera de la caja y la consola...todo en un mismo lugar...

saludos!

PD: en tu circuito, los capacitores son de poliester de 0,01 y 0,047 uF?


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 19, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> la guitarra no larga stereo? un amigo tiene una y larga stereo....



   

en mi vida he visto una guitarra stereo.. yo tengo 2 guitarras electricas y toco hace rato ya, por lo que puedo dar fe de que la guitarra es de sonido monofonico y no stereo.




> otra cosa... este aparato esta todo metido dentro de una misma caja...osea...en la caja hay los 2 amplificador, los 2 parlantes saliendo para fuera de la caja y la consola...todo en un mismo lugar...



? no entendi que quieres decir con esto...



> PD: en tu circuito, los capacitores son de poliester de 0,01 y 0,047 uF?



correcto, 0.01 (103) y 0.047 (473) uF pueden ser de poliester o ceramicos, creo que no hay diferencia en el resultado.



PD: revisaste el esquema de conexionado para las entradas que te pase? que te parecio?

Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 19, 2009)

che juan...en sentido de exactamente que es lo que quiero hacer es asi:
Es una Caja de madera con los parlantes incluidos, dentro de ella la consola con las entradas de mics y las entradas de aux....como yo lo bautizé--> es una "caja de amplificación portatil de audio con parlantes incluidos" para amplificar audio de un MP3, celu o de un microfono....

Te orientas mas o menos?

es para llevarla a todas partes... con los amigos y esas cosas, para escuchar musica sin tener que estar pendiente de los pequeños altavoces de los celulares, por ejemplo..

Otra cosa...yo pensaba ponerle una consola que hay en pablin de 5 mic y 2 aux...pero la modificaria para que tenga solo los 2 mics....que te parece?

El consumo de todo (los 2 amplificadores y la consola) me lo soportaria una bateria de 9v o le pongo un transformador a 220? calculo que no haria falta ya que la consola consume solo 10mA pero necesita 12v no 9v...

saludos!

PD: me gusto mucho tu diseño...voy a mesclar los 2 y aré una mejor y definitivo....


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 19, 2009)

si, entiendo lo que quieres hacer y me parece una excelente idea... portatil, multiuso y ademas economico.

respecto a la alimentacion del circuito, creo que con una bateria puede funcionar.. el tema es cuanto consume el asunto, ya que si es mucho el consumo, la bateria va a morir rapidito.

si tienes la posibilidad de ponerle un transformador, seria ideal , pero recuerda que debes retificar y ademas filtrar un monton para eliminar la mayor cantidad de rizado para que no meta ruido.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 19, 2009)

che juan..opino lo mismo que vos...si consume poco usaria la bateria de 9v...pero aun prefiero el transformador ya que en mi pais las baterias de 9v estan muy caras...el tema es que no se si me permitiran usar un transformador de 220v... ya que apenas logre que me dejaran hacer una fuente para trabajar...

el tema del filtrado del audio es muy complicado? lo de retificar es con el puente de diodos y elcapacitor de 4700uf?no?
saludos!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 19, 2009)

como es eso de que "apenas logre que me dejaran hacer una fuente para trabajar" ?

es un proyecto que debes presentar ?

respecto a lo otro... primero debes RETIFICAR la alterna y eso se hace con el puente rectificador (obvio) y luego viene el filtrado... que creo que con un condensador de 4700 estaria mas que bien.

EDIT :  aca te dejo una opcion para controlar el volumen ( asi queda mas completo aun tu "caja de amplificación portatil de audio con parlantes incluidos")


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 20, 2009)

che juan... el tema del volumen ya lo tenia pensado antes...pero con un potenciometro doble...ya que tengo 2 amplificador que funcionan por separado...

Estube revisando muy bien tu esquema y anque no lo creas tenes un grave error...cuano mandas el jack de la consola, puentias las 2 entradas de los amplificador... que a su vez...termian puentiando las 2 entradas de audio (stereo) de los RCA... y pensandolo bien me voy a quedar con el tema del switch... pienso que es la opcion mas simple...

che co el tema del transformador te lo explico con un mensaje privado...

saludos!

PD: el amplificador cuanta potencia larga?1w?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 15, 2010)

Tengo aquí otra idea está en dos imágenes porque el pdf pesa mucho, es de los de WWW.Faxter.es, es un miser amp mejorado, si le pones el control de ganancia entre las patitas 1 y 8, lo haces variable (ver fig B) y si lo mod de esta manera va a distorcionar y solo es apto para guitarristas metaleros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que viva el metal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GodSaveMetal


----------



## pepote (Feb 17, 2010)

Tupolev, ¿el valor del potenciometro de tu amplificador es de 10K o de 100K? como veo en el esquema 10K y abajo en la placa 100K era mi duda, gracias


----------



## pepote (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola, referente al amplificador del datasheet del lm386 publicado al principio del post me gustaria saber si puedo cambiar los valores de 250 mf por 220 mf y el de 0,05 mf que si no me equivoco son 50 nf cambiarlo por uno de 47 nf, es que no tengo los valores del datsheet, ¿afectaria este cambio a la funcionalidad del circuito del datasheet? segun el datasheet se obtiene una ganancia de 200

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## guido pena (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola Pepote ! desde luego que si es acertado tu planteamiento, pues son valores estandar comerciales y las tolerancias no se alejan mucho.


----------



## pepote (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracias guido pena,  los valores de 220 y 47 son los que veo en otros amplificadores similares por eso mi duda y los del esquema del datasheet no los tengo, me queda poner uno en la patilla 7 del integrado pero segun he leido no es necesario a no ser que quieras hacer una mejoria de tierra,  probaré este fin de semana a ver que tal resulta esta configuracion,

gracias


----------



## guido pena (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola pepote!
Te aconsejo considerar el pin 7 con un capacitor, por ejemplo de 2,2 uF a 16 volts...


----------



## pepote (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola guido pena, hoy hice una pruebas con ganancia 200 y me funcionó aunque me distorsionaba algo en el proyecto donde quiero alojar este amplificador, según el datasheet le quité el electrolitico entre pin 1 y 8 y le baje a ganancia 20 y funciona muy bien, ahora me queda probar a ver que tal va en ganancia 50 y colocar el condensador en el pin 7 que me has aconsejado. Veo que son multiples las configuraciones hsta dar con la acertada, un saludo.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre este CI la cosa es que la patilla 3 (+) del amplificador operacional, 
¿Se podría conectar a TIERRA (-) junto con la patilla 2(-) ?
¿Le pasaría algo al CI?
La cosa es que estoy armando este circuito:
Ver el archivo adjunto Inbersor giro  LM386.rar
Pero en vez de ponerle el pulsador lo quiero conectar a la patilla 3 de un LM555 de una alarma que arme, si la alarma esta activada el terminal 3 del 555 está activo en alto.
Pero si no esta activada, el terminal 3 estara activo en bajo con lo cual sería como conectar a tierra.
De ahí mi duda.
Bueno muchas GRACIAS.


----------



## eloboy (Abr 6, 2010)

me pasaron este arreglo para bass boster haber si les sirve, y cual es el numero del jfet por que me interesa armarlo en puente
salu2!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2010)

eloboy dijo:


> me pasaron este arreglo para bass boster haber si les sirve, y cual es el numero del jfet por que me interesa armarlo en puente...


¿ Donde ves un FET ?
¿ Sabes si el LM386 admite conectarse en puente ?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde ves un FET ?
> ¿ Sabes si el LM386 admite conectarse en puente ?



Creo que se refiere al ampli Little Gem MarII que líneas arriba se da el circuito y no está el código del Jfet creo que te las puedes arreglar con casi cualquier tipo el MPF 102, el J201, el 2N4547, el BS445 o creo que el 2N7000 a ver que opinan????


----------



## PEBE (Abr 6, 2010)

Si,yo hice este miniamplificador en el protoboard y cuando conectas un capacitor al pin 7 ocurre un cambio de sonido, solo que tengo un problema, con baterias el circuito anda perfecto pero cuando le pongo la fuente de poder lo unico que obtengo es ruido, ni siquiera deja escuchar la señal de entrada, alguien tiene una idea de como solucionar esto? les agradeceria mucho si me dan algun consejo, cualquier comentario es bienvenido, gracias y un saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola PEBE

Como con la fuente no funciona bien el circuito es muy probable que la fuente tenga algo defectuoso.
Por ejemplo:
El voltaje es el adecuado para el circuito ?
El filtraje, Esos son los capacitores que conforman la fuente.
Las tierras (Ground, Tierra, Masa) tienes conectada esta terminal entre la fuente y el circuito ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eloboy (Abr 7, 2010)

ok gracias GODSAVEMETAL, si me referia al diagrama *qu*e pusieron anteriormente se ve interesante y pues voy a *C*omprar un jfet de los que recomendaste haber *qu*e pasa y *c*uando lo arme 
les comento *qu*e paso.
salu2!!   


*Estás en un Foro técnico, escribe como tal*


----------



## PEBE (Abr 7, 2010)

La fuente me entrega 9 volts y pues es la fuente de poder de mi pedalera, asi que creo yo algo anda mal en mi circuito, que no creo por que con pilas funciona, mas bien le falta algo a mi circuito pero no se que, gracias por tus observaciones y un saludo.


----------



## cacatua (Abr 9, 2010)

miren yo encontre esto en una wed que es mas simple pero no se si anda
ca les dejo este post
con el archibo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/entrada-auricular-amplificador-34014/


----------



## PEBE (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola, ya solucione el problema de la fuente de poder, antes de que empiese todo el circuito le puse 2 capacitores de 3000uf y problema semiresuelto por que sigue el ruido pero ya es casi imperceptible, es el ruido usual de un amplificador,saludos.


----------



## eloboy (Abr 16, 2010)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> este es el circuito



alguien ya probo este diagrama, ya que lo arme y no funciona,
estoy usando el JFET canal N 2N5457 pero no pasa nada
no tienen otra forma de desfasar la señal
mientras estoy buscandola, saludos Tecnicos
jajaja


----------



## eloboy (Abr 20, 2010)

bueno debo disculparme ya que el diagrama que pusieron para configuracion puente 
si funciona debido a error mio no funcionaba, pero el jfet que use es el 2N5457 y les anexo otra forma de conectarlo en puente saludos!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 23, 2010)

eloboy dijo:


> bueno debo disculparme ya que el diagrama que pusieron para configuracion puente
> si funciona debido a error mio no funcionaba, pero el jfet que use es el 2N5457 y les anexo otra forma de conectarlo en puente saludos!!



No veo al JFET en mención


----------



## eloboy (Abr 23, 2010)

otra vez sin explicarme jajajja
el diagrama que pusieron antes no tenia el numero del jfet
ademas cite el mensaje de masterofpuppets que lo publico,
busque uno y le puse el 2N5457 y se los decia por si alguien lo quiere armar.
y la imagen que publique es otra forma de hacerlo en puente pero sin jFET ademas 
es mas sencillo, tambien por si a alguien le sirve.
salu2!!


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola a todos !! necesito que me ayuden con esto.... me armé un amplificador estéreo con 2 lm386, los 2 los hice con la configuracion "bass booster", mi problema viene aquí, cuando le coloco música en la entrada del ampli (señal estéreo) uno de los canales amplifica lo más bien, pero el otro casi no se escucha. He probado de todo, chequié el circuito y está perfecto, cambié el lm por las dudas, pero no cambia nada, probé con otro parlante y no pasa nada, estoy medio desesperado.... el q


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2011)

sube el diagrama que hiciste  y algunas fotos del circuito y placa para chequearlo


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 22, 2011)

eloboy dijo:


> bueno debo disculparme ya que el diagrama que pusieron para configuracion puente
> si funciona debido a error mio no funcionaba, pero el jfet que use es el 2N5457 y les anexo otra forma de conectarlo en puente saludos!!



Puedes poner el valor de los condensadores electrolíticos que agregas a cada IC LM386, puedes completar tu diseño por favor,  con el JFET en cuestion y si fueras tan amable agregar los potes de gain y vol; hay posibilidad de poner uno de tone?   gracias y disculpa por ser tantas cosas juntas  muy amable de tu parte!


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Ago 29, 2011)

aca les dejo el PCB y el circuito del ampli que nos dejo Juan.Espinoza..

saludos


----------



## CarlGauss (May 25, 2012)

Buenos días a todos, hace mucho que participaba en él foro, pero siempre leo y busco en el Jeje.

Bueno se me dio por encaminarme en el mundo del audio, me informe sobre el tema, pero obviamente no tengo unas cosas bien en claro, así que planteo todas aquí:

*Primero que nada, el circuito del LM386 que tengo armado actualmente es el siguiente:*








Aqui las dudas:


Ganancia: Leyendo encontré que la ganancia o Gain no era lo mismo que volumen, cual es la diferencia?


Cuando hablamos de un altavoz/parlante de 8Ω, a que resistencia nos referimos con ese valor, y en que se tiene en cuenta?


He pelado el cable bipolar de los parlantes del Pc, y me he encontrado con un cablecito rojo entre los hilos de cobre de un cable, corríjanme si estoy mal pero supongo que será por que es un Sonido Stereo, donde se comparte la masa pero no, digamos, la conexión positiva.


La salida de la PC y del MP3 es Stereo, entonces para usar el circuito mio tendria que pasarlos a MONO con algo así:
 

Pero como se haría para amplificar un sonido Stereo, se necesitarían 2 distintos, no hay una forma de unirlos o fusionarlos?



Todo por ahora  .

Muchas Gracias,
Toto.



*PD:* Este circuito se que no tira mucho, es solo para realizar pruebas, y hacer comprobaciones teóricas. ​


----------



## Tomasito (May 25, 2012)

Ganancia es la cantidad de veces que se aumenta la amplitud de la señal en la salida con respecto a la entrada. El volúmen, es el nivel de presión sonora que emite el conjunto.

La impedancia (no es lo mismo que resistencia) del parlante es la resistencia que tiene a determinada frecuencia (ya que no es totalmente constante para algunas cosas).

Seguro que el cable de los parlantes es doble, pero a su vez, dentro de cada uno hay una malla de cobre con otro cable adentro. La malla de cobre es la masa y el cable de adentro es la señal. Y sí, son stereo en ese caso. Las señales unilas antes de entrar al amplificador con un capacitor de 1uF en serie con cada linea.

Si querés alimentar los dos parlantes con el mismo amplificador, si son de 8 ohms ponelos en paralelo (te queda un conjunto de 4ohm), y si son de 4 en serie (te queda de 8). El LM386 funciona con 4 u 8 ohms perfecto.


Saludos.


----------



## CarlGauss (May 25, 2012)

Buenisimo, me podrias explicar un poco más que es eso de la resistencia a la frecuencia, y que varía con la ganancia? Gracias


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.

Esta es mas bien una excusa para charlar un rato con ustedes,
pues realmente los extraño, añoro los tiempos en que vuestros consejos, llevaron a feliz
término la ansiada fuente de alimentación variable, hace ya un par de años.

En este intervalo de tiempo, compre una vieja* Radio PHILIPS*, que necesita reparación
y como soy prácticamente autodidacta, estoy tratando de aprender algo de Audio para
poder encarar el montaje y decidí comenzar por lo básico.
*Esto sería, por separado:*

*1)* Hacer un amplificador de *audio sencillo y básico*.
*2)* Realizar un* circuito tanque* calculando, la bobina y el capacitor variable para ponerlo en resonancia.
*3)* Hacer una* sencilla radio AM*, montando los componentes semiconductores,para que por 
último pueda unir los tres circuitos y si eso funciona, tengo el conocimiento básico del funcionamiento de la radio.

*He concluido con el punto número* *1 y al probarlo no da los resultados esperados*.

*Llegando a esto:*

En la página de National Semiconductor, encontré el circuito que muestro en la imagen adjunta (dibujado a mano alzada).
Realicé el PCB, como verán en la siguiente imagen, y monté los componentes.

Al momento de probar este sencillo amplificador que, para muchos de vosotros, no tiene ningún secreto,
me encuentro que, solo al alimentarlo con la batería de 9 Volt, el parlante hace un ruido ensordecedor, que
se detiene solamente cuando desconecto la batería.

El ingreso de la señal, la tengo prevista desde una radio AM, mediante un miniplug, al conectarlo, se
escucha solamente este ruido, que espero lo puedan escuchar en el pequeño vídeo que realicé.

Esperando que en algún momento, puedan disponer un poco de
vuestro tiempo y quieran dedicarlo a aconsejarme, les estaré eternamente agradecido.

Que Dios los Bendiga.

Roberto.
Les pido disculpas a los moderadores del Foro.  *Recién veo que hay un post llamado*
_*"Problema de ruido mini -amplificador de audio LM386"*
Aunque ese ruido no tiene mucho que ver, con el de  mi amplificador, les ruego que si desean juntar
ambos post, estaría de acuerdo.
Un Fuerte abrazo.
Roberto._


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2018)

Revisa no haber equivocado el conexionado de alguna pata del IC, compara con el datasheet, me parece que hay un error entre patas 2 con 3 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm386.pdf


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola *Sr. Fogonazo.* Gracias por su rápida respuesta, he revisado el circuito y al principio me pareció
que la patita 2 del CI se tocaba con la 3 , pero NO, estan bien aisladas, además con un cutter las aislé
aún más. 
Si se fija Ud. el circuito del datasheet corresponde al* 9.2.3.* (ver imagen adjunta)

Mañana con tiempo le voy a cambiar el LM386 aprovechando que esta montado sobre un zócalo.
Un fuerte abrazo y gracias por su tiempo, que para mi es aprendizaje.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 18, 2018)

Hola que tal a todos. 
No digo que sea la solución al problema pero es altamente probable; colocando un capacitor electrolítico de alrededor de 220uF entre pata 6 y pata 4 (osea positivo y negativo de alimentacion del CI) bien cerca y pegado al integrado, con las patas mas cortas posibles, se soluciona el problema de ronquido, ruido y oscilaciones típicas del LM386 , cosa que siempre experimente principalmente trabajando con altas ganancias.Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2018)

En esta imagen, ¿ Cual es la pata 1 del IC ?


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2018)

DiamantePuro, como sugirió Indemornin, un capacitor en la alimentación no está de más, aunque yo le sugeriría además uno de 100 nF (104) tipo lenteja junto a ese, también cambiaría R2 que parece de 10K y debe ser de 10 Ohms, para evitar posibles oscilaciones, ademas levantaría (sacar) R1 y C2 para bajar la ganancia y ver si esto no me está afectando. Una vez puesto en marcha sin problemas, los volvería a colocar si hacen falta.
El problema de soldaduras que se ve de debe a perforaciones grandes para el diámetro de los terminales y en especial por soldador demasiado caliente (probablemente de 40 o más vatios), si es de esta potencia le sugiero que coloque en serie con la fase del soldador un diodo 1N4007, se le va a reducir la potencia a la mitad (solo un  medio ciclo) y la temperatura también, y cuando necesite toda la potencia simplemente lo puentea (al Diodo).
Suerte.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

En la pata 7 tenes puesto un capacitor de 100uF, sacalo y pone uno de 100nF es decir 0.1uF, que es


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola amigos. Son como. las 2 de la mañana y no me puedo dormir pensando donde 
esta el error.  
Gracias Sr. Dos metros por numerar las patillas, con eso queda respondida la pregunta
del Sr. Fogonazo. 
Y bien, agradezco mucho,los comentarios que me han hecho los Sres. indemornin. ,cmd y 
PANDACBA, en base a sus experiencias personales..
estoy escribiendo desde la cama con una tablet , y ya me han advertido que apague el velador.
Así por la mañana, comenzaré en dicha dirección.
Buenas noches y que Dios proteja vuestra sueños.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola Don Diamante:
Acá le dejo un PCB para un amplificador estereo con el LM386 para que no se complique la vida. Monte solo un canal y lo deja en monoaural para la radio:
Amplificadores "Modestos"

De todas formas, en ese mismo hilo de Fogonazo hay varios mas con el LM386 y los PCB correspondientes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

Buenos Días tengan todos.
Hola *Dr. Zoidberg* , bienvenido a esta nueva cruzada.
Gracias a todos por los comentarios, seguro que con vuestra ayuda llegaré a buen puerto.
Bien. Comenzaré a analizar todas las posibilidades, luego de ello, vuelvo a escribir.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola de nuevo a todos.
*¡¡ ALGO AVANZAMOS !!*
Después de analizar vuestros comentarios, hice lo siguiente:

1) Quité el electrolítico de *100 uf *y en su reemplazo coloque un cerámico *lenteja 104.*
Eso no dio ningún resultado aparente, el ruido no desapareció.

2) A continuación coloqué un electrolítico de* 220 uf entre la pata 6 y pata 4 y el ruido cesó.*

3) Conectando la radio al terminal, no se escucha por el parlante, es decir,* SE ESCUCHA MUY 
DéBIL Y SOLO EN ALGUNAS ESTACIONES. *en otras nada.

Quiero hacerles una pregunta.
Como pueden ver en la foto el miniplug de conexión al teléfono es estéreo, por lo tanto tiene 
3 cables, el* ROJO* que va a la punta, el *BLANCO* que va al primer anillo y el *AMARILLO* que va 
al último anillo , *yo este lo corté para hacer un plug mono.*
La pregunta es: ¿ No debería haberlo unido al BLANCO ? Afectaría en algo ?

Dejo imágenes de todo lo que hice.
Mi conclusión es que tal vez debería volver a sustituir el 104 por el electrolítico de 100 uf.

Un Fuerte Abrazo a Todos.
Roberto.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 19, 2018)

Para conectar el ampli LM386 al telefono celular y poder probarlo bien hay que hacerlo con el siguiente esquema adjunto. Esperamos comentarios al respecto y éxitos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> y el *AMARILLO* que va al último anillo , *yo este lo corté para hacer un plug mono.*


Pues cortaste el equivocado. Deberías haber cortado el que vá al anillo (Blanco) y dejar conectado el que va a la base (Amarillo). Así como está no funciona por que le falta la referencia de GND.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola Sres. *indemornin y Dr. Zoidberg*
Gracias por la celeridad de vuestras respuestas.
Evidentemente corté por el lado equivocado. Menos mal que no soy cirujano
Entonces, a ver si entendí bien:
*El de la punta del Plug, que es rojo, *mediante una resistencia de 100 Ohm , *debe unirse con 
el del medio del plug que es blanco*, mediante otra resistencia de 100 Ohm. Esos cables
unidos y debidamente aislados, deben conectarse a borne del *POTENCIOMETRO* (digamos positivo)
*y el cable amarillo que es* *GND a la masa.*
Excelente, una vez soldados les envío una foto.
Muchas Gracias .
Un Abrazo.
Roberto

*Quedaría algo como la foto.*
Esta bien ??
Gracias desde ya.
Un Abrazo a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 19, 2018)

Vamos Roberto , pruebe a ver como anda eso!!!!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

*¡¡¡ PERFECTO, AMPLIFICA MUCHO Y SIN INTERFERENCIAS DE NINGUNA ESPECIE.!!!*
Además de agradecerles a todos , debo *FELICITARLOS* por la manera que, sin tener cerca
el circuito montado, interpretan a distancia, cual es la falla mas probable.
Eso lo hace la experiencia y el tener sólidos conocimientos de electrónica.
Estoy sumamente orgulloso de todos ustedes y por supuesto de pertenecer a este foro.
Nuevamente Muchas Gracias, por vuestro altruismo.
Dios los Bendiga y haga prosperar la obra de vuestras manos.
Roberto.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 19, 2018)

Genial Roberto , y de paso comentario melancólico:
Hace 33 años comienzo con este hermoso hobby justamente con un proyecto de ampli con el LM386, mi primer circuito, idéntico al tuyo, y con los mismos problemas iniciales inquietudes e interrogantes. Plaqueta , fibrón indeleble , percloruro , soldador Yuspe de 30W en mano, rollito de estaño de 2mts (en esa época imposible comprar más) , y ahi comenzó la historia..
Obviamente en 1986 sin internet, sin forosdeelectronica, sin especialistas cerca, sólo poca documentación , alguna revista Lupin en mano y más tarde (1987) comienza a salir la revista saber electrónica, arrancaron los primeros proyectos. 
Siempre recuerdo con mucho afecto ese primer circuito LM386 donde comenzó todo, y es más, aún lo conservo entre otros , si bien el impreso lo descarte conservo los chips.
Adjunto foto, de izquierda a derecha, LM386-N3 (mi primer ampli de aquella época...National Semiconductor!!!) , luego las versiones N4 (aguantan mas tensión y mas potencia, finalmente un básico tradicional LM386 moderno.
Bueno un saludo a todos!!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola *indemornin.*
Gracias por la remembranza. 
Si bien soy un hombre de 72 años, aprovecho esta época en que está todo al alcance de la mano.
Solamente se requiere un poco de voluntad para aprender.
Yo podría estar jugando al truco en algún club de mi barrio, sin embargo, estoy haciendo un curso
de reparación y armado de PC, en el Instituto Madero.
En mis horas libres, estoy leyendo electrónica, circuitos de radio, etc.,  y Dios Mediante el año próximo
quiero hacer un curso de Arduino. El saber no ocupa lugar.
Después de jubilarme, hace ya siete años, tengo tiempo para mi y mi familia. 
Definitivamente todo sin fines de lucro, no voy a trabajar más de estos 45 años , que llevo sobre
mis hombros, pero mi alegría es decir *"Yo lo hice y Funciona".*
Nuevamente muchas gracias.
Dios te Bendiga.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 21, 2018)

Buenas y Primaverales tardes a todos mis queridos amigos.
Los mas jóvenes estarán regresando de algún PIC NIC, se usa eso todavía ??
Bueno, hasta acá mi licencia. Sepan disculpar.

Como les había coment
ado al principio de este post, mi idea es hacer* tres módulos.*
El primero un *Amplificador*, que gracias a todos ustedes pude concluir con éxito.
El segundo una *radio AM*, y el tercer módulo un *circuito tanque*, para poder probar todo
y  poder identificar algún posible error , mas fácil , y no estropear algo que está bien montado.
Además esa configuración me serviría para futuros proyectos, como por ejemplo un emisor,
pero eso aún está verde.

Bien.  Encontré este sencillo circuito en un foro de electrónica, llamado *electgpl blogspot.com*
y me aboqué a realizar el diseño de un *PCB *como muestro en las fotos.
Ahora es el momento del mangazo.
Les pregunto, apelando a vuestra buena predisposición, pues estoy muy inseguro:

¿ Estos dos circuitos que ustedes ven, se condicen, o nada que ver uno con el otro ?

Dios les pague el ciento por uno.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## indemornin (Sep 21, 2018)

Don Roberto, personalmente no he revisado su diseño aún , no se si algun otro usuario tienen comentarios al respecto, no es un diagrama con muchas complicaciones.
Ud esta contagiando mucho entusiasmo, dele pa´delante , seguramente lo va a sacar andando, y de paso avise así nos prendemos todos a armar ese receptos de AM, que según veo en principio esta basado en el diagrama interno del famoso y casi inconseguible ZN414. Métale que queremos escuchar el superclasico del domingo en esa radio!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2018)

El famoso ZN414 si bien no se puede conseguir es bastante diferente a ese esquema,
Por otro lado el TA7642 es equivalente y se  consigue en Ebay por un €1.42


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola Gracias amigos *indemornin y pandacba.*
En efecto se consiguen equivalentes por ebay, lo que ocurre es que yo tengo
este circuito que me parece sencillo de montar y salvo el diodo detector, que
espero se consiga, tengo todos los componentes. Se tata del *1N34A.*
Muchas Gracias por darme siempre una  respuesta a mis inquietudes.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2018)

Aun se consiguen los 1N34 y los 1N60 que son casi lo mismo. Los ultimos que compre hace como tres años parecian mas bien diodos schottky y no de germanio, pero para el caso es lo mismo.
Estos son los que tengo:


El mas grande se parece a los viejos "bigote de gato", dice 1N60 y es de germanio.
El nuevo (a la derecha) parece un 1N4148 pero dice 1N60 y tiene una caída directa de unos 200mV, así que si no es germanio (y no tiene el bigotito) es un schottky de aquí a la China.
En conclusion, métale con confianza don Diamante que algo va a conseguir, y si no lo consigue me avisa y le mando uno de cada uno.

Acá le dejo algunos circuitos de receptores de radio AM de alta performance que son - quizás -  mas simples que el suyo. Vale la pena mirarlos: High Fidelity AM Reception


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola Sr.Zoigdberg.
Gracias por su comentario respecto a los diodos de germanio.
Voy a ver los circuitos de la página a la que Ud. se refiere. 
Porque le dicen bigote de gato ?
Un abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2018)

Cuando no se conseguian diodos detectores se utilizaban transistores de germanio conectados como diodos  son aún  mejores que los 1N60


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Porque le dicen bigote de gato ?


Buena pregunta, por que en realidad no se parecia a un bigote de gato, pero bueno...
Originalmente, esos diodos no se construian fusionando cristales dopados N y P como ahora, sino con un solo un cristal que era tocado por un alambre conductor en un unico punto y ese conductor dicen que parecia un pelo del bigote de un gato. Mira en esta foto:


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola *Sres. pandacba Y Dr. Zoidberg.*
Aclarado el tema de los bigotes de gato, les comento que en efecto se consiguen ese tipo de diodos,
aunque lamentablemente, hay que buscar precio. En Mercadolibre son tan desiguales los precios que
van desde $ 60 hasta $350 cada uno. Yo compro en Electrónica Liniers y no tienen precio disponible,
porque será ?
Por ejemplo el viernes estuve en Electrónica "El Universo", en el once, y compré un Capacímetro con
Inductómetro y de paso aproveché para comprar transistores "2N2222" que me los cobraron $14.=
cada uno. Después miré en ML y se consiguen desde $ 2.= c/u , hasta $ 11 la unidad.
No me quejo pero es una época que la afición resulta cara, y a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores.

Ahora les comento que después de mucho pensar como ubicar los componentes en una plaquetita
de 10 x 5 cm., encontré una disposición tentativa que es la más factible.
Tengo un bosquejo que adjunto, pero por lo antedicho, no voy a hacer el PCB, hasta no estar completamente
seguro que se condice con el diagrama original, que según dice la gente de electgpl, funciona.

 
Esto lo hice con Autocad, que me evita estar borrando, para volver a ubicar componentes.
Bueno amigos. Muchas gracias por vuestra buena predisposición.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2018)

Esta muy bueno roberto,  en mercado libre hay quienes venden tanto el 1N60 como el 1N34 un poco carito pero lo podes conseguir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *Sres. pandacba Y Dr. Zoidberg.*
> Aclarado el tema de los bigotes de gato, les comento que en efecto se consiguen ese tipo de diodos,
> aunque lamentablemente, hay que buscar precio. En Mercadolibre son tan desiguales los precios que
> van desde $ 60 hasta $350 cada uno. Yo compro en Electrónica Liniers y no tienen precio disponible,
> ...


Hola a todos , !OJO! ese layout (dibujo) estas equivocado .
Lo negativo de la Bateria (-) debe sener conectado a la trilla horizontal inferior (C2 , Q2 , C5 , Q3 , C7 , Q4 y C8) Y NO en OUT AF tal cual estas arriba.
!Suerte en los  desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola *Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Es una grata alegría leerlo, después de tanto tiempo.
Yo lo saqué del circuito del post *#20* de este mismo conjunto.
*En efecto, como usted dice, la salida al amlificador viene de masa,
evidentemente hay algo de ese circuito que no estoy entendiendo
bien.*
Le agradezco la corrección. ¿ O sea que el negativo de la batería no es la 
masa del circuito ? *ESO NUNCA ME QUEDO CLARO.*
Un fuerte abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2018)

Solo debes cortar y seguir un poquito más a la derecha y luego bajar hasta abajo, tal y como indico Daniel


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2018)

Gracias Sr. *pandacba.*
No entiendo bien lo que Ud. me dice, voy a hacer un bosquejo a mano alzada
para que usted me lo corrija, mientras tanto le comento :
La batería de 9V. tiene *un polo + y un polo - , *el polo negativo de la batería
va a masa, por lo menos en este circuito, no obstante he leído que en algunos
casos hay puntos de un circuito mas negativos que otros, pero me parece que
este no es el caso.
Muchas gracias por su gentil intervención.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.
Hola* Sres pandacba y Daniel Lopes.
Lo que me han comentado ustedes, es como indico en el esquema adjunto ??*

*Gracias desde ya.
Roberto.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Gracias Sr. *pandacba.*
> No entiendo bien lo que Ud. me dice, voy a hacer un bosquejo a mano alzada
> para que usted me lo corrija, mientras tanto le comento :
> La batería de 9V. tiene *un polo + y un polo - , *el polo negativo de la batería
> ...


Correcto , debes haora conectar lo polo negativo (-) de la bateria en la trilla de cubre horizontal inferior (C2 ,Q2 , C5 , Q3 , C7 , Q4 , C8 )
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2018)

Sr. *Daniel Lopes.
Muchas gracias. Ahora esta muy claro.*
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Aclarado el tema de los bigotes de gato, les comento que en efecto se consiguen ese tipo de diodos, aunque lamentablemente, hay que buscar precio. En Mercadolibre son tan desiguales los precios que
> van desde $ 60 hasta $350 cada uno. Yo compro en Electrónica Liniers y no tienen precio disponible, porque será ?


Esos que valen $300 o $400 están del tomate!!! Y los que valen $5 son diodos schottky que funcionan igual (como el que estaba en la foto que subí antes).
Si quiere hacer un prueba "barata" del funcionamiento, consiga una fuente de PC rota, quítele el rectificador de potencia que está en el disipador y que son dos diodos schottky unidos por el cátodo, y usando una mitad del rectificador puede probar si el circuito funciona y que tal va. Esto es ser medio cartonero, pero si los diodos están buenos van a trabajar igual que los 1N60. El par de diodos de potencia se parece a esto: Mbr20100ct Doble Diodo Schottky 20a 100v (10a C/ Diodo) Cc - $ 39,99


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2018)

Gracias* Dr. Zoidgberg.*
Muy interesante y sabio su consejo. Entre las muchas cosas que desconocía, esta es una mas.
Tengo unas 10 fuentes para desarmar y guardar componentes, todas ellas las obtuve cirujeando,
Alguna de ellas funcionan aún.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
Casi concluyendo el PCB (me falta colocar el diodo de *Germanio 1N60*, dado que el
único que tenía se me rompió. Mañana, Dios mediante, lo compro en Liniers.
Bien. Les muestro hasta donde llegué, y lo que me falta.


Una vez terminado este PCB , me falta el circuito tanque, y voy a utilizar el que desmonté de una
vieja radio portátil, *donde recuperé el capacitor variable y la antena.*
Es decir si tenemos en cuenta el esquema de la radio AM que adjunto, me faltaría solo lo que está
encerrado en el círculo rojo.



Los pasos a seguir, salvo mejor indicación de ustedes, serían los siguientes:

1) Tomarle la Inductancia a la bobina de antena y la capacidad del Capacitor Variable.

2) De esta bobina, salen 4 cables, con continuidad 2 entre si y otros 2 entre si, eso
indica que *no están cortados y por favor corrijanme si digo que son 2 bobinas,
una para AM y otra para FM.*

3) Tomarle la resistencia a cada una de ellas para saber donde van conectadas y cual
de ellas en el Capacitor Variable.

Eso me parece que serían los pasos a seguir.
Les agradezco que se tomen la molestia de leer estas consideraciones y
los veo con mas detalles en la próxima entrada.
Dios los Bendiga a todos.
Roberto.

*Hola de nuevo queridos amigos.*
Los valores que me dan son los siguientes:

*El Capacitor Variable Totalmente Cerrado:   0,16 nF  *( un momento antes de estar completamente
cerrado, da una lectura de 0,22 nF)

*El Capacitor Variable Totalmente abierto:   0,03 nF *

*La inductancia de la Bobina de antena: 0,855 mF *(milifaradios)
Mientras que los otros dos terminales acusan 0,033 mF.



Esta mucho mas claro:
Me indica que el terminal del centro del CV es el de masa, y es donde debe ir soldado el otro terminal.

Un abrazo y Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola como estas, son dos bobinas que van unidas, este punto va masa la bobina mayor va al CV y el lado de menos vueltas va al oscilador vía capacitor .01.
Entonces la parte que te interesa sería la que tiene más vueltas(inductancia más elevada)


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola *pandacba.*
Muchas gracias por su informe.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 6, 2018)

Buenos días queridos amigos.
Hoy me levanté muuuuy tempranito, y como es sábado y muchos de vosotros no trabajáis,
aprovecho para fastidiarlos un poco.
Ya terminé la radio, el último componente (que es el Diodo detector *1n60*) lo acabo de colocar.
Solo me resta probarla, y en el caso de que funcione medianamente bien, quiero poner todo
dentro de una caja , como si realmente fuera una radio.
En estos momentos los Señores *Tesla y Marconi *se están moviendo dentro de sus tumbas,
no os preocupéís  *Nikola y Guillermo, *la patente seguirá siendo vuestra.
Bien queridos amigos, ahora necesito toda vuestra buena predisposición sabiduría para que reviséis
el esquema que os presento, antes de probar nada.

Gracias desde ya. Que Dios les retribuya vuestro esfuerzo con Paz y Bienestar.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2018)

Al parecer todo esta bien conectado, aliméntalo y vemos que sucede, que momento!!! que emoción!!! me hace acordar mis primeras prácticas....


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 6, 2018)

Gracias* pandacba.*
¿ Hay alguna forma de colocar *un led* que indique que la radio este encendida ??
Nuevamente gracias por estos empujoncitos.
Cuando la conecte, voy a informar. No me olvido que este proyecto no es mio,
es nuestro.
Dios te Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
Buenas y Olímpicas tardes.
Nuestro receptor ya está funcionando, Con mucho ruido e interferencias pero por
lo menos está funcionando.
Gracias a todos los que han colaborado en su construcción a saber:
*Sres. pandacba , indemornin, Daniel Lopes, dmc, Dr. Zoidberg ,Fogonazo ,DOSMETROS 
y a todos los demás amigos que están presentes cada vez que los necesito.*
A todos ellos mi más profundo agradecimiento.
Que Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Con mucho ruido e interferencias


 
Apagá *TODOS* los tubos fluorescentes  !


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola Sr. *DOSMETROS.*
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.  No tengo tubos fluorescentes , solo lámparas ahorradoras, 
pero tal vez haya cometido algunos errores.
El circuito dice que debe colocarse entre la antena y el C.V. un condensador cerámico de 10 pF.
yo le puse uno de 39 pF. que es el mas chico que tengo, de momento.
Pero el C.V. es uno recuperado de una radio portátil vieja, como es para experimentar, estoy usando
ese, pero voy a hacer un circuito tanque con un tandem de radio antigua y una antena con núcleo
de ferrita calculado para las frecuencias de 550 a 1600 .
Creo que por ser mi primera experiencia con RF, me doy por satisfecho.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Apagá *TODOS* los tubos fluorescentes  !


No olvidar tanbien de apagar lo conputador , la TV , cargador de celular , lo receptor satelital y todo que es electronico en su casa porque seguramente hay internamente una fuente conmutada y ese tipo de fuente genera terribles ruidos molestos en la banda de Ondas Medias.
Una dica que te dejo para mejorar la recepción es conectar lo devanado chico (secundario y sin uso)de la Bobina de antena, donde una punta del devanado  va a  una toma de tierra y la otra punta en un hilo ayslado estirado lo mas alto y largo que possible for.
Cuanto a un LED eso es sensillo , basta poner un resistor de 1Kohmios en serie con lo LED y conectar en la tarjeta puntos + y - (despues de la llave de enciendido).
Caso lo LED no prenda basta inbertir los dos terminales.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## felipe (Oct 7, 2018)

No quiero dejar pasar este momento para decirles : Gracias; Hacen recordar aquella epoca de grandes maestros y excelentes personas. Tiempos que con un multimetro analogico y largas horas de paciencia, hacian maravillas.  Solo he podido guardar dos  BY 127. Mil gracias para todos y Felicidades !!.-


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola *Sres. Daniel Lopes y felipe.*
Sigo permanentemente vuestros consejos.
Haré lo que me indica * Sr. Daniel Lopes , *para ver si logro un mejor audio.
En cuanto se refiere al *led*, eso quise hacer, pero pensé* ¿ no le bajará mucho
la intensidad de corriente de la batería ?*
En efecto *Sr. felipe , *no se cual será la época a que hace  Ud. hace referencia,
pero para mi que, a pesar de mi edad, recién me inicio, no he conocido
tantos maestros como en este foro.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *Sres. Daniel Lopes y felipe.*
> Sigo permanentemente vuestros consejos.
> Haré lo que me indica * Sr. Daniel Lopes , *para ver si logro un mejor audio.
> En cuanto se refiere al *led*, eso quise hacer, pero pensé* ¿ no le bajará mucho
> ...


Bueno , puedes tentar aumentar lo valor resistivo de resistor en serie con lo LED de modo bajar lo consumo hasta un nivel que lo LED tenga un brillo (luminosidad) aceptable.
Puedes tanbien olvidar lo LED caso queiras aumentar la autonomia de la bateria al maximo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 7, 2018)

Gracias una vez más *Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Mañana con tiempo, veré como hacer este circuito de 3 módulos algo más
presentable y sobre todo funcional , donde pueda reemplazar un módulo
por otro, sin tanto esfuerzo, en caso de querer realizar otros proyectos.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2018)

Hola,  si tienes lámparas de bajo consumo, esas que  son con tubos finos, esas también meten ruido, al igual que muchas lámparas Led


----------



## felipe (Oct 7, 2018)

Les comentare: fui ayudante de un tecnico en la ultima generacion de bulbos (6L6. 35w4., 50c5).- 
Despues entre a la milicia, y muchos años despues volvi a la electronica. 
Al igual que Ud, Sr Diamante, un dia llegue a este  Foro, y encontre personas con la facilidad de la expresion, y conocimiento tecnico.
Dispuestos a compartir y que uno nunca terminara de aprender.
Para todos ustedes un Agradecimiento y Bendiciones para todos. Mil Gracias!!.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 8, 2018)

Hola *Sres. pandacba y felipe.*
Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Toda mi vida consideré que agradecer no solo es un símbolo de respeto,
también le da felicidad a nuestras almas.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 20, 2018)

Buenos Días mis estimados amigos.
Les comento que estoy siguiendo con la radio , *Por Módulos*, fatto in casa.
Esta vez le toca el turno a la bobina para el *circuito tanque.*
Para ello he utilizado una varilla de ferrita de 8 mm. de diámetro, un trozo de cartón
Prespán, el tubo interior de un sifón, alambre barnizado de 0.45 mm. de diámetro
y la ecuación que les muestro a continuación:

Conociendo la capacidad del condensador variable que es de 140 pf (totalmente cerrado).
Entonces aplicando la ecuación me da:

*n= 65 vueltas con un alambre de 0,45 de diámetro*

Realizada la bobina solo resta comprobar su Inducción, que adjunto en las siguientes fotos:



*Varilla de Ferrite llegando al Ras de la Bobina.*



*Varilla de Ferrite Totalmente INTRODUCIDA en la bobina.*


Solo me resta el montaje de los tres módulos juntos e ir ajustando con paciencia
el Tandem y la Bobina para escuchar la radio con la mejor calidad de sonido posible.

Les deseo un hermoso fin de semana.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2018)

Felicitaciones..... estas recorriendo un camino que muchos han echo alguna vez en su vida e ir descubriendo este fascinante mundo de la electrónica y las comunicaciones y la emoción de hacerlo uno mismo, es un satisfacción que es difícil de describir, pero que la conocemos por haber tenido esa expectación  cuando nos iniciabamos
Felicitaciones de nuevo y sigue adelante......
Buen fin de semana para ti en compañía de tu esposa y seres queridos....


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 20, 2018)

Hola estimado amigo *pandacba*
Gracias por ser uno de mis seguidores incondicionales en estos estudios.
No dude que mientras Dios me de salud, seguiré estudiando y descubriendo
este fascinante mundo de la electrónica.
Dios Bendiga su Familia, Trabajo y Hogar.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2018)

Aqui tenés  el sistema de sintonía estilo radio galena , no había tanto condensador variable y variaban la inductancia , de otro modo pero la variaban :


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 20, 2018)

Hola *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Me gusta y además la puedo usar cuando la patrona me manda a planchar.
Un fuerte Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2018)

Si querida    ! Bienvenido al club de los siqueridences


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Apelo a la buena predisposición de vosotros, expertos en la materia, para que me asesoréis
con un poco de teoría.
Pude hacer funcionar la radio mas o menos bien. No obstante creo que me estoy equivocando
en algo, *ya que no me toma todas las emisoras, sino algunas pocas*.
Es cierto que es un circuito sencillo AM con un solo diodo de germanio y no un receptor con
todas la de la ley. 
Pero vean lo que digo en las 2 imágenes que le siguen:



Este es el circuito Tanque, para no confundirme utilicé cables de colores:
Ambos extremos de la bobina de antena los soldé a un puente de dos terminales.
Luego soldé desde ese puente un cable amarillo hasta la masa del *CAPACITOR VARIABLE  (F).*
En* (B) *pueden observar un cable morado unido al amarillo que llega al punto *(C) *de la placa radio,
ese cable va a la masa de dicha placa, pasando por un capacitor cerámico 104.
En el punto* (E) *concurren tres cables:  *Uno rojo* que viene la C.V. , *uno verde* que viene del otro
extremo de la bobina y *dos cables naranja *uno de los cuales viene de la antena mediante un 
capacitor *(H) *y el otro va a la base de transistor de entrada de la radio.

Ahora veamos un poco de teoría, yo todo lo que leo en el foro, o leo en Internet  y que me parece
interesante lo anoto en un cuaderno que consulto cuando tengo dudas.
Veamos la página que pongo a continuación:



Esto nos estaría diciendo que la frecuencia de resonancia (Ecuación nº 3) depende de la Inducción de la
bobina que es fija y de la capacidad del C.V. que es variable.
O sea que tendremos que tener un circuito resonante para cada emisión de radio que escuchemos que depende
exclusivamente de la variabilidad del Tandem.
Por ejemplo para escuchar* Radio Belgrano, debo tener una fr de 650 KHz.,* y para* Radio Rivadavia una fr de 630 KHz.
es asi ??
O sea que al haber tan poca diferencia, si la radio tiene poca selectividad se solapan las emisoras ?*

*Yo noto que si además de mover el tandem, muevo la bobina, se escucha mejor y me pregunto, 
tendrá que ser mas grande (larga y con mas vueltas) la bobina ?*

*Gracias por vuestro tiempo.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.*


----------



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola DiamantePUro, lo que te sucede es normal, esa es la diferencia entre una radio de conversión directa y un sistema heterodino.
Ambas emisoras estan muy cerca, por lo cual es normal que eso suceda, se puede experimentar como vos has echo, moviendo la varilla de ferrite, también podes probar moviendo  la dirección de la antena, otro artilugio podría ser trabajar con un condensador variable que para variar esos pocos pf se hagan con más amplitud


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2018)

No leí todo . . .  ¿ Estás usando conexión a tierra real y altena de  varios metros de alambre-cable ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 24, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos del foro.
> Apelo a la buena predisposición de vosotros, expertos en la materia, para que me asesoréis
> con un poco de teoría.
> Pude hacer funcionar la radio mas o menos bien. No obstante creo que me estoy equivocando
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don DIAMANTEPURO desafortunadamente tu sensillo radio NO tiene la selectividad nesesaria suficiente para discriminar dos frequenzias aparte con una separación tan pequeña (20KHz en 640Khz) .
Tienes que apelar a otra topologia de Radio de major envergadura tipo Superheterondino Y mismo asi esa pequeña separación (20KHz) es dificil de si obtener sin la ayuda de buenos filtros de FI ( frequenzia intermediaria).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 24, 2018)

Hola* Sres: pandacba , DOSMETROS y Daniel Lopes.*
Gracias por las excelentes explicaciones que han aportado para esclarecer mi pregunta.
Ahora bien supongamos querer escuchar una emisora que  transmite a *1070 Khz*. (como lo es
en Buenos Aires ) Radio* El Mundo.*
Prescindiendo del circuito tanque como lo conocemos con Capacitor Variable más una bobina
en paralelo.
*Pregunto:* Puedo obtener un circuito resonante a esa frecuencia, con la *ecuación Nº 3 , *despejando

* L × C  = [(1  ÷ (2 Pi × 1070)]²*

Como vemos, en este caso tengo una sola ecuación con 2 variables, elijo una de ellas y la dejo
fija con un determinado valor , y en función de ella, despejo la otra para que cumpla la igualdad. ?
O sea tengo una bobina con un determinado valor y le doy un valor al capacitor fijo.

Si se calculan mas o menos bien los valores de L y C, esa radio tendría que captarse bien , es así ?

Los dejo descansar , no quiero que me odien a estas horas.
Que tengan un buen y reparador descanso.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

Vos recordas las radios de los autos? tenenian sintonía por permeabilidad es decir el capacitor era fijo y lo que variaba era la inductancia de las bobinas de sintonía

Hubo radios antiguas valvulares que tenían  sintonia a permeabilidad
Pero si queres ponerlos fijos si, se puede perfectamente, como siempre hay tolerancias(ajustes que hacer) se pueden o no colocar pads en paralelo para hacer los ajustes necesarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2018)

Para que el circuito sintonice exactamente una frecuencia , la curva debe tener un pico allí (ya  me vas a entender ) , entonces a leer sobre Q (Quality-calidad) de las bobinas y circuitos oscilantes


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 25, 2018)

Gracias *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Me pondré a leer sobre el *factor de calidad de las bobinas y circuitos oscilantes.*

Hola *Sr. pandacba.*
Si en efecto , entiendo lo que usted dice, muchas gracias.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

Busca factor Q de una bobina o factor de merito de una bobina
Para logar una buea sintonía y hacer un circuito sintonizado y ajustarlo sería de mucha utilidad algo que lamentablemente ya no se ve, los Grid Dip Meter, que es una valiosa herramienta para lo que deseas hacer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2018)

Acá hay una explicación breve y sencilla (y en español) y con ecuaciones para calcular el Q.
https://poliformat.upv.es/access/co...43293/443297/4-CircuitosResonantes_parte1.pdf


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos * Sres. pandacba y Dr. Zoidberg*
Muchas gracias por orientarme en este proyecto.
*Los viejos somos como los niños , ya verán cuando sean viejos.*
Cuando vi la cantidad de ecuaciones diferenciales que se desarrollan
en este tema, y recordando que en análisis matemático estudiábamos 
con el* Rey -Pastor,* me asusté.
Entonces buscando en Internet, encontré una publicación de electrónica
que salió como suplemento de la revista *LUPIN.*
Y me encuentro que tiene unos 10 capítulos que hablan del tema y que
yo puedo entender.
Les muestro alguna páginas que escanee, es de lo que estamos hablando
pero para niños y principiantes.



Evidentemente la editorial *"GDS" *en los años 60 pensó que está temática iba a ser estudiada
por muchas personas durante muchos años.
Gracias por vuestro sentido solidario y por aguantarme.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2018)

No es necesario ir tan profundamente, es tratar de entende un poco de que se trata y de ir a lo práctico, estoy buscando unos sitios italianos que trataban estos temas en forma sencilla y clara.
Continua experimentando, por ejemplo lo del grip dip meter es interesante para ver como se comporta una bobina con distintos diámetros  y distintas vueltas, allí podrás ver más prácticamente lo del factor Q.
Algunos preferian dejar fija la capacidad y variar la inductancia, aún en tiempos de los tubos

Si te fijas el núcleo ni siquiera es de ferrite, es de acero dulce.
El grid dip meter se basa en que un circiuito resonante presenta a la frecuencia de resonancia una muy baja impedancia y eso es lo que hace el grid dip meter y permite el ajuste tanto de la capacidad como de la bobina ya sea variando sus espiras o su permeabilidad, cuando se logra el punto de sintonia a la frecuencia elegida se o observa en la aguja de un miliamperímetro como esta se mueve bruscamente porque aumenta el consumo de corriente al bajar de golpe la impedancia del tanque sintonizado


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 25, 2018)

Hola *pandacba.*
Parece un aparato interesante, tal vez un poco complejo.
Voy a entrar en la página web para ver si lo comprendo mejor.
Muchas gracias por el trabajo que te estas tomando.
Dios te Bendiga.
Roberto.



Hola querido amigo* pandacba.*
De una vieja radio valvular , que desarmé totalmente hace unos años,
estaba este puente (compensador de inductancias ) , adherido al
Tandem, el mismo tiene en sus brazos sendas bobinas y dentro de
las mismas se deslizan dos pequeñas varillas de ferrita de unos 5 mm
de diámetro y unos 50 mm de longitud.
Funcionaban solidarios con el C.V., en todo su recorrido.
Las ferritas están agarradas al puente con una suerte de resorte, y
se introducen mas o menos en las bobina , según gire el condensador
variable.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Los viejos somos como los niños , ya verán cuando sean viejos.


Ya soy viejo...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
Todavía estoy  atrapado en la telaraña de la RF.
Necesito una mano pues algo no estoy haciendo bien.
Les adjunto 2 fotos de lo que hice, con el objetivo de captar algunas emisoras mas, 
es decir lograr mayor sensibilidad y selectividad.
Entonces lo que hice es agregarle a la varilla de Ferrita una bobina mas, con menos vueltas,
pero no se como se conecta esta segunda bobina. 
Por favor vean el detalle que adjunto en las fotos.
He tratado de ser prolijo utilizando un puente para las conexiones.





Agradecido desde ya.
Les envío un caluroso saludo.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Creo que se conecta a masa y a antena de varilla o de cable laaaaaargoooo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 30, 2018)

Gracias Estimado amigo *DOSMETROS*
Seguiré probando en ese sentido.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
*Como reemplazar un condensador variable por VARICAP*
Lo que escribo a continuación es *copy-paste *de un artículo que vi en el foro* Asterion. *
Tal vez muchos de ustedes, por no decir todos, lo conozcan.  Pero para mi es algo nuevo
que me abre un camino más en el estudio de la radio.
En un oscilador de frecuencia variable, *OFV o FVO* por sus siglas en ingles, se ha venido 
usando desde siempre los condensadores variables para cambiar la frecuencia de
transmisión del circuito tanque (bobina – condensador). 
Sin embargo existe otra manera de cambiar la capacitancia del circuito tanque y no
es precisamente usando un condensador variable, sino principalmente dos componentes: 
un *diodo varicap* y *un potenciómetro*.
Veamos una explicación sobre los diodos varicaps tomada del libro:* De la galena a la banda lateral moderna.*

_El condensador variable con varicaps (varactores). Las uniones P-N polarizadas en inversa
bloquean el flujo de la carga eléctrica como si fueran condensadores. 
No sólo actúan como condensadores, cuando se polarizan en inversa son condensadores.
Lo interesante de este comportamiento es que polarizándolos con una tensión continua,
digamos de 0 a 10 voltios, la capacidad puede ser variada como en un condensador variable. 
Cuanto mayor sea la tensión de polarización, los iones del semiconductor se usan y la carga
que puede almacenar disminuye. 
En otras palabras, los diodos de unión PN cambian su capacidad inversamente proporcional
a la tensión de polarización. *Los varactores son condensadores variables por tensión.*_

Bueno, ahora veamos algunos diagramas que es como nos entendemos mejor:





Ahora que no cualquier varicap tiene las mismas prestaciones, algunos con el mismo 
voltaje pueden producir mayor capacitancia que otros. Veamos una tabla tomada de
la misma Web electronics-diy.com, donde podemos ver los niveles de capacitancia que
pueden lograr los varicaps más conocidos: 



Ejemplos:


El famoso diodo varicap BB105 trabajando con 1 voltio, obsérvese que la capacitancia con este voltaje es de 34 pF


El mismo varicap trabajando con 8 voltios, obsérvese que la capacitancia con este voltaje es de 12 pF 

*Reflexión:   *(Esto corre por mi cuenta)
Si queremos sustituir una bobina de sintonía para una radio, necesitaríamos 2 varistores de 560 pF
según la tabla es el *BB112* que es el único que nos provee de esa capacidad, y el precio de c/u en
ML es de $ 114.= (si se consiguen), puesto que no toda casa de electrónica tienen ese modelo.
Si comparamos con un Capacitor Variable usado de la misma capacidad estamos en $ 250.=
Realmente, no se cual es la ventaja de utilizarlos en radios.

Saludos a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Realmente, no se cual es la ventaja de utilizarlos en radios.


Los varicaps se usan, principalmente, para FM, VHF y UHF, no para la banda de AM por que casi no hay modelos que proporcionen la cantidad de capacidad necesaria para lograr la resonancia, y usar un varicap de VHF para AM requeriría una bobina de algunos kilohenrys 

PD: No siempre hacen falta dos varicaps. El TDA7000 funciona OK con solo uno, pero el circuito resonante debe ser diferente al tuyo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2018)

Hay varicaps para OM, no se donde saca que no los hay Doc, fijese presisamente en la tabla puesta por Diamentepuro, figura el BB112 que maneja una capacidad de hasta 560 pF, hay otros, incluso las primeras autoradios que dejaron el sistema mecanico de permeabilidad las utilizaron masivamente, y algunos equipos hogareños

@DIAMANTEPURO, hoy esos diodos se venden mucho más caro que en su época, lo mismo que un diodo  de germanio, eran muy baratos, pero hoy dado su poco o ningún uso y como son raros piden cualquier cosa

Aún así y todo tiene mucha ventaja el uso de varicaps, la principal, el tamaño, y el peso, brinda un disñeo mucho más flexible y permite entre otraso cosas osciladores más presisos y estables con el agregado de un pll, cosa que con un condensador mecánico no se puede, y  la otra gran pega que la tensión de sintonía se puede  sintetizar y ser manejada con un microprocesador.......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Para jugar un rato no sería caro  :

Bb 112 Bb-112 Bb112 Diodo Varicap Am To92 - $ 119,45

Planos de cómo armar el Transmisor AM25C

P.D.: Sinó que pruebe con dos docenas de 1N4007 en paralelo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola *Dr. Zoidberg ,Sr.pandacba y Sr. DOSMETROS*
Gracias por vuestras respuestas. *Entonces Varicaps descartados*, creo que me
sería mas fácil terminar el montaje de la radio, si alguno de vosotros me asesora
donde van los terminales de la bobina chica que hice en el *post #75.*

_Porque con mis preguntas da la sensación que quiero comenzar a correr antes que_
_aprender a caminar._
_Lo que pasa es que mi ilusión tiende a confundirlos y hacer que tengan la inmerecida_
_tarea de querer enseñarme. Estoy consciente que no mamé la electrónica de chico como_
_ustedes, y a veces quisiera tener vuestros mismos conocimientos._
_No obstante no quiero abusar de vuestra buena predisposición, es demasiado lo que_
_están haciendo por mi y lo valoro muchísimo._ 

Bien aclarado este punto, les diré que durante esta semana, tomaré nuevamente la
impedancia de la bobina, para que oscile con mi C.V. y si es necesario colocar un
C.V. de las de radios portátiles, lo haré y cuando tenga buenos resultados, se los 
haré saber.

Que Dios los Bendiga y los haga prosperar.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay varicaps para OM, no se donde saca que no los hay Doc, fijese presisamente en la tabla puesta por Diamentepuro, figura el BB112 que maneja una capacidad de hasta 560 pF


Bueeee...no dije que no hubieran, y ademas 1 en 22 no es para decir "son re-comunes".
De todas formas, lo que quiere Don Diamante es aprender lo de RF, y andar metiendo varicaps en un circuito de "baja frecuencia" es demasiado complejo sin haber aprendido las bases.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Ya te dije , una conexión a tierra y la otra a una antena extensible telescópica o a un cable laaaargoooo extendido y aislado.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que se conecta a masa y a antena de varilla o de cable laaaaaargoooo


----------



## pandacba (Oct 30, 2018)

Tus preguntas al menos para mi son interesantes, me hablan de esa pizca de  curiosidad que hay que tener para aprender, que investigues nuevos horizontes es muy bueno, ya que ampliaran tu conocimiento.

Lo de los varicaps no lo descartes, si puedes comprarlos hazlo tengo por allí unos muy interesantes esquemas que te ayudaran a aprender aún más.
En la electrónica hay que ser curioso y tener iniciativa. Asi que adelante y no te detengas, pregunta cuanto quieras, no molestas para nada,  para mi es un verdadero placer, ver tus progresos y poder transmitir lo que he aprendido durante años y creo que es el sentir de todos.
Cuando más pruebas realices más dominio tendras y mayor tu conocimiento.

Más adelante supongo vas a descubrir, si es que ya no lo has leído acerca de los circuitos regenerativos o a reacción para sintonizar, esa sera otra linda experiencia cuando llegue el momento

Te pongo este link para que cuando tengas un tiempito lo leas...Los locos de la azotea


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2018)

Se puede usar un 1N5822, diodo Schottky que sale unos pocos pesos, y en inversa tiene a 0V unos 500pF y a 30V unos 80pF.

Tengo algo hecho:
1N5822 VXO
Saludos C


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

Buenas tardes @crimson son, una pregunta, se ve un tercer diodo al lado del CI CD4011, tienes idea para que es?


----------



## crimson (Oct 31, 2018)

Es un anti-dolobu, para no poner al revés los cables de la alimentación (cosa que hago frecuentemente). El 1N4007 también sirve como varicap, pero entre 0V y 4V7 y varía unos 50/70 pF según el fabricante. Tengo que ponerme una tarde a medirlos. Uno que medí fue el 1N5408.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya te dije , una conexión a tierra y la otra a una antena extensible telescópica o a un cable laaaargoooo extendido y aislado.


Yo tanbien ya deje esa misma dica en mi post #47!.
No debemos tanbien esperar mucha performance de un diseño tan sensillo asi , es nesesario partir para un diseño de major envergadura (superheterondino).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

No esta de más tomar precausiones, se evitan algunos dolores de cabeza.
Interesante, voy a realizar algunas pruebas.
Gracias Crimson


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2018)

crimson dijo:


> Es un anti-dolobu, para no poner al revés los cables de la alimentación (cosa que hago frecuentemente). El 1N4007 también sirve como varicap, pero entre 0V y 4V7 y varía unos 50/70 pF según el fabricante. Tengo que ponerme una tarde a medirlos. Uno que medí fue el 1N5408.



 Hola..Incluí la serie completa en las pruebas y veras las "virtudes" de 1N4001 y 2 entre otros.

Los usaban en el clarificador de los TECNAR FR200 valvulares para correr los cristales entre otros.

Ric.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 31, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos:  *Sres. pandacba,crimson, Daniel Lopes y ricbevi.*
Muchas gracias por sus consejos. La segunda bobina que he colocado en la barra de Ferrita,
no está en el proyecto que obtuve del foro *electgpl , *simplemente la puse pués vi en algunos
vídeos, que le ponen una segunda bobina. Es mas el *Sr. Sebastian Caccavallo, * que desarrollo
este proyecto de radio, no cree que sea conveniente ponerla, por lo tanto la quitaré.
Otro punto que quiero comentarles: *Acabo de bajar a mi PC el sofware MULTISIM vers. 14-0-1
programa gratuito para estudiantes.*
Creo que va a ser un gran auxiliar para experimentar, circuitos mas o menos complejos, sin tener
que gastar en componentes electrónicos que luego por* H* o por* B , errores de circuito, etc, NO FUNCIONAN.*
Este programa que bajé , ocupa unos 180 Mb. (tengo un rígido de 1Tb).
*Les ruego que si ustedes conocen o tengan sospechas del funcionamiento de este software, en la manera
de interactuar con el windows 10, me lo hagan saber, dado que todavía no lo ejecuté, y ante la mas
pequeña sospecha lo desinstalo.*

Un fuerte Abrazo a cada uno de Ustedes.
Que Dios vele vuestro descanso.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

Es uno de los mejores simuladores, elección acertadísima!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

Podés comenzar simulando tu LM386 

Estudiantes de la Especializaciòn en Sistemas Telemàticos con interes de aprender mas...: Amplificar una señal de audio  con  el   LM386  en  Multisim.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 1, 2018)

Buenos Días queridos amigos pandacba y DOSMETROS.
Gracias por el consejo. Eso haré.
Bendiciones.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 3, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos  Buenas Tardes tengan todos.
Les comento que he bajado el *MULTISIM 14 *y acabo de hacer mi primera práctica.
*Simulé la fuente variable que hice al inicio de mi encuentro con todos ustedes.*
Les recuerdo que la fuente real funciona perfectamente de 1,5V a 30 volts.
El resultado de la simulación lo muestro en la foto adjunta.

El voltaje que obtengo no supera los *7 VCC., *pero configuré el multímetro cambiando los valores que tenía
por defecto, y eso no se si lo habré hecho bien.  *Dejo FOTO de la config actual como voltimetro.*

Un Fuerte Abrazo a Todos y tengan un Bendecido Fin de Semana.
Roberto.


*Hay ahora veo que no cambie el valor de la Frecuencia de Red , que en Argentina son 50 Hz. !!!!!
Haré este cambio en la simulación , para ver que pasa.
Bendiciones y perdón
Roberto.*


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 3, 2018)

Para mi, aquí esta el problema. Revisa el esquema por que así como esta toda la corriente a la salida después del rectificador se vera limitada por la R3+Led



Ric.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 3, 2018)

Hola Sr.ricvebi.
Gracias por su rápida respuesta.
Quitaré el Led y la resistencia. La fuente original no la lleva.
A la brevedad comentaré los resultados.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto


Lo felicito* Sr. ricbevi.*
Lo que menos me hubiera imaginado que un led con una resistencia, podían ser
los causantes de semejante pérdida de eficiencia.
Muchas Gracias.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 4, 2018)

Conecta la resistencia y led en serie como la tenias pero en paralelo con C1 y el valor de R si queres que el led "dure" debería ser de 2K7 o mas, el cátodo del led obviamente al negativo/tierra de la fuente .

Tendrás indicación de que existe tensión de alimentación a la entrada de U1.

Ric.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola* Sr.ricvebi.*
Gracias por la sugerencia, lo haré.
A la brevedad comentaré los resultados.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto
Muchas Gracias por vuestra paciencia *Sr. Ricbevi.*
Ahora si quedó la fuente como a todos nos gusta.
Recuerdo que para diseñarla estuve unos tres meses de idas y vuelta,
todos ustedes me tienen una paciencia sin límites.
Copiarla a este programa y mejorarla me llevó solo dos horas.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2018)

Lo que sucede un led no deja de ser un diodo que aparte de limirtarte la corriente solo deja pasar media onda sumado a la resistencia la tensión real que tenias en la entrada del regulador quedo muy baja.
Como aprendizaje de experiencia, hace lo mismo que la principio y pone el votímetro en la entrada del regulador y vas a ver lo que te dijo, por otro lado con el osciloscopio tambien se hubiera visto el tema de la media onda
Saludos.
Ese es un detalle con los simuladores no os avisan si aglo no esta como debiera ser, pero no te preocupes es una de las tantas formas que iras fijando conceptos e ideas


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 4, 2018)

Gracias Sr.pandacba.
Está muy claro.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola Queridos Amigos.
Hoy Simulé en el programa un *Oscilador Colpitts*, el mismo está oscilando
a una frecuencia de casi *54 KHz.
Eso lo veo con la punta de prueba,* el siguiente punto sería ver la onda que
esta generando, pero para ello tengo que ver como configurar el *Osciloscopio 
TEKTRONIX*, que desconozco totalmente como funciona.
Y como paso siguiente debo cambiarle los componentes para hacerlo oscilar a *550 KHz.*
Para luego construirlo con componentes reales.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2018)

Ponele el Tektronix o el otro


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2018)

Comienza con el otro primero hasta tomarle la mano

conecta tu oscilador al canal "A" haces doble click sobre la silueta del osciloscopio y te aprecera la pantalla de este con sus controles:
En primer lugar la base de tiempo, luego canal "A" y a su derecha canal "B"
Debajo de cada canal aparece la escala, por defecto es 5V/Div eso significa que cuando la señal cubra una cuadricula de altura significa que tiene 5V, si la excede seran 6,7,8 de acuerdo lo que marque la cuadricuala eso se sube o se baja acorde a lo que estamos midiendo, si la señal tiene poca amplitud no la veremos nos aparecera como una línea con algunos puntitos o marca, entoces habra que aumentar la sensibilidad de que manera ? poniendo el cursor al final del cuadro escala y hacermos click con el botón izquierdo y aparecen los tiradores para subir o bajar la sensibilidad, si lo mueves para arriba o para abajo veras que las opciones son multiplos de 1,2 y 5 tal como en los oscilocpios verdaderos

Abajo le sigue posición eso es para que la linea de partida la veamoa justo al centro o más arriba o más abajo según nuestra necesidad, por defecto aparece al centro, para subir o bajar la posición de la linea asemos igual  que en el caso anterior ponemos el cursor al final del cuadro "Y pos"  y aparecen 2 tiradores, para arriba sube y pra abajo baja el valor "0" es posición en el centro.

Abajo aparecen 3 casillas "CA" "0" y "CD" que se corresponde a a Corriente Alterna, 0 o canal apagado y Corriente Directa, si lo  que queremos ver es  como en este caso la oscilación tildaremos "CA" aunque se vean como si fuera lo mismo no lo es, si ponemos un capacitor en serie con la señal, puesto en CD del lado opuesto no veremos nada y si lo pasamos a CA veremos la señal que atraviesa el capactor. 

Todos estos controles como  vemos afectan al vertical

La base de tiempo actua sobre el eje horizontal y vemo sque debajo aparece escala esto nos hace la referencia de que valor es cada cuadricula horizontalmente es decir cuanto representa de tiempo se puede variar de la forma ya comentada para los controles de vertical "X pos " es la posición por defecto nace en en el borde izquierdo de la pantalla, y puede ser desplazada si fuera necesario, en la mayoría de los casos no es necesario

Abajo aparecen 4 casillas "Y/T", "Sumar", "B/A" y "A/B" la primera es para la visualización normal vertical/ tiempo, la segunda suma las señales y las otras dos muestra ambos canales, luego veremos con más detalle como se utilizan  estas opciones

Como veras hay más cotroles, pero no es cuestión de marearte hay que empezar con lo básico


Por lo general se mide entre masa y el punto de interés pero se puede conectar las puntas de otra forma para ver el comportamiento de señales sobre un elemento determinado, todo se puede ver más adelante.

Una vez que te familiarieces con el uso de este podemos pasar al Tektronic el que recomiendo que apredas a utilizar es un osciloscopio analógico, el modelo del Tecktronic es digital.

Espero haber sido lo más claro posible, no obstante si tienes dudas  ya sabes, pregunts y te ayudamos
Ah, se me olvido mensionar que el control de escala de tiempo también es multiplos de 1, 2 y 5


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola Queridos Amigos *Sr. DOSMETROS y pandacba.
Muchas Gracias por la explicación abundante en detalles.*
Bien. Esta tarde , después de releerla y masticarla bién, pondré manos a la
obra y veré que resultados obtengo.
Nuevamente gracias por vuestra generosidad, especialmente a *pandacba*
que se tomó todo su tiempo para escribir una explicación tan detallada.
Que Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
Como habrán podido observar , de este y otros post, soy un destrozador de paciencia,
cuando algo me interesa.
Se que muchos de ustedes , desean enviarme al lugares non sanctos , no 
obstante debo mostrarles la siguiente imagen.
No se que estoy haciendo mal pero la configuración  sobre el eje de abscisas esta
en *500mV/División* (o sea 1/2 Volt) y el rango de tiempo (entiendo desde 0 hasta 
10 segundos, cada cuadrito 1 segundo), por las dudas lo configuré para ambos canales
a pesar que el canal B esta desconectado.
Cuando en Y pos. (Div) pongo valores pequeños, me muestra una *línea recta roja* paralela
al eje de abscisas, como si midiera voltaje contínuo y no alterno.
Donde me estaré equivocando ?.
Gracias desde ya.
Bendiciones a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2018)

Y pos en "0"
"Y/T" debe estar seleccionado
Si puedes sube el archiv de simulación o muestra una imagen completa del circuito para clonarlo y probar.
Al menos yo no deseo que vayas a lugares non santos, por el contrario que sigas al pie del cañon


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2018)

No te visualiza nada porque si te fijas en la punta de prueba veras que la señal esta en el orden del pV(pico Volt) es muy pero muy bajo para mostrarlo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola Estimados amigos.
No se si podrán ver el archivo de simulación que voy a subir.
Pero lo voy a intentar, adjuntando archivos.
*Me indica que la extensión del archivo no esta permitida*.
Voy a seleccionar* Y/T *y subiré una imagen del oscilador completo
para que puedan estudiarlo.
Gracias querido Amigo *pandacba.*
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *Me indica que la extensión del archivo no esta permitida*.


 
Lo comprimes y lo subes cómo .zip


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2018)

Tranquilo ya lo reproduje y allí me di cuenta que la salida tiene una amplitud muy pero muy pequeña.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola Estimado Amigo *pandacba.
Lo configuré para valores de picoVolt y AHORA FUNCIONA.*
Ni se imagina lo contento que estoy con este nuevo logro, gracias a ustedes.
*Un Pequeño paso para la ciencia y un gran salto para la humanidad.  (Sic)*
Dios los Bendiga a todos y que tengan un reparador descanso.
Roberto.

**


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2018)

En la imagen del oscilograma presioná el botón "invertir" mientras funciona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2018)

Eso no es funcionamiento normal de un oscilador Colppits. Eso parece mas ruido que otra cosa, pero un oscilador no pueda dar salida en los pV...nunca!

Por otra parte, es muy mala idea intentar comenzar en simulacion usando un oscilador, por que son circuitos muy malditos, que dependiendo del sinulador usado pueden requerir valores raros en las condiciones iniciales de los capacitores (el que mejor me resultó para osciladores fue el LTspice).


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2018)

Este es uno echo por un alumno, le dio trabajo para que la salida tenga la amplitud que se ve y trabajara a unos 100Khz, para llegar a esa frecuencia utilizo los valores calculados, tome el mismo esquema y lo hice pero con valors normalizados y da unos 96KHz


Como bien dijo @Dr. Zoidberg para que funcione la simulación hay que cambiar algunos valores

El prototipo en una protoboard

En un osciloscopio real


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola Estimados Amigos. *Sres. pandacba y Dr. Zoidberg.
Agradezco vuestro esfuerzo*, en especial al *Sr. pandacba ,* que según veo
estuvo hasta altas horas de la madrugada tratando de resolver este problema.
Ya no me quedan dudas que, de acuerdo a lo comentado por el* Dr. Zoidberg,*
he elegido un mal ejemplo para simular en *MULTISIM* , y mas aún con un 
*oscilador básico*, donde debe configurarse meticulosamente el valor de los
componentes del circuito, para hacerlo oscilar a una frecuencia tal, como el
oscilador local de una radio.
No obstante el *Sr. pandacba* logró simular una oscilación de casi *100 Khz,* que
si bien es muy superior a los valores iniciales que obtuve con el circuito elemental
que he propuesto, todavía queda un largo trecho para conseguir los *456 KHz*
buscados. 
Es por ello que voy a cambiar el ejemplo a simular, no sin antes decirles que estoy
muy orgulloso de conocer técnicos en electrónica de vuestro nivel y abnegado
compañerismo.
Les envío un fuerte abrazo de admiración y respeto.
Que Dios prospere la obra de vuestras manos.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola a todos  y en especial a Don DIAMANTEPURO, dejo aca una dirección de una revista Elektor para bajar (descargar) que contiene un proyecto de un sensillo pero muy efectivo radio AM en ondas médias que realmente funciona ! , http://s1.nonlinear.ir/epublish/magazine/Elektor/Elektor[nonlinear.ir] 1977-12.pdf  , veer en la pagina 12-44.
Jo mismo lo arme ese diseño en lo inicio de la decada de 80" cuando aun era un pibe de nomas que 14 o 15 años de edad con pleno ezicto !.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola *Sr. Daniel Lopes.
Muchas gracias *por el circuito de la revista* Elektor *, que tuvo la gentileza de subir ,
prima facie no parece ser un proyecto tan complicado ni tan costoso, aunque para 
un aprendiz, siempre existe alguna complicación.
Dios Mediante, una vez estudiado en profundidad, tenga la seguridad que realizaré 
este proyecto.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 14, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *Sr. Daniel Lopes.
> Muchas gracias *por el circuito de la revista* Elektor *, que tuvo la gentileza de subir ,
> prima facie no parece ser un proyecto tan complicado ni tan costoso, aunque para
> un aprendiz, siempre existe alguna complicación.
> ...


Ese proyecto es reconprobado , yo mismo lo arme con pleno ezicto a 38 años atraz cuando aun era un pibe comezando en lo mundo de la electronica.
Cuanto a lo inductor de 3mH jo enpleyei con suceso una bobina osciladora del  un viejo radio AM "Spica" , es un tarro con tornillo color rojo .
Use lo devanado que contiene una toma central  y su estremos son conectados a lo capacitor variable original del radio donador (Spica).
Seguramente los resultados obtenidos seran muy bien venidos !.
Puedes tanbien enpleyar tu amplificaodr de audio (LM386) ya armado para amplificar los sinales oriundos del potenciometro de Volume ao invés del amplificador  de audio original (ese conposto por 3 transistores).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 14, 2018)

Hola Queridos Amigos.
A continuación les presento el receptor que voy a construir a la brevedad posible.
Para ello , de acuerdo como lo explicara el* Sr. Daniel Lopes , *voy a utilizar el
amplificador de salida que previamente he construido con el* LM386*, con lo cual evitaría
el sector de amplificación, que es lo que se encuentra encerrado en rojo.

Que tengan un merecido descanso.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Queridos Amigos.
> A continuación les presento el receptor que voy a construir a la brevedad posible.
> Para ello , de acuerdo como lo explicara el* Sr. Daniel Lopes , *voy a utilizar el
> amplificador de salida que previamente he construido con el* LM386*, con lo cual evitaría
> ...


En realidad debes manter aun en lo circuito original lo potenciometro de volume "P1" mas lo capacitor electrolictico "C8" y conectar su polo posictivo a la entrada del CI LM386 (pino3).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola queridos Amigos.
Muchas Gracias *Sr. Daniel Lopes* por todo su asesoramiento y enseñanzas.
En este momento estoy dibujando este collage entre ambos receptores, luego
lo subo y hablamos sobre el dibujo.
En efecto, como usted dice, el potenciómetro y el electrolítico deben estar, con
la única diferencia que el potenciometro es el del amplificador existente, que por
cierto no es logarítmico sino lineal.
Un abrazo.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola Queridos Amigos.
Ya terminé el esquema tentativo de la radio , con amplificador existente de *LM386.
Los diodos detectores de germanio son los existentes en la actualidad 1N60 .*
Todos los valores de resistencias y capacitores se han respetado según circuito de la
publicación ELEKTOR salvo, por supuesto los del amplificador de audio.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## crimson (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola DIAMANTEPURO, si no conseguis 1N60 podés usar diodos Schottky tipo BAT85, tienen una tensión de barrera entre 250 y 300 mV, muy cercana a la de los diodos de germanio.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Queridos Amigos.
> Ya terminé el esquema tentativo de la radio , con amplificador existente de *LM386.
> Los diodos detectores de germanio son los existentes en la actualidad 1N60 .*
> Todos los valores de resistencias y capacitores se han respetado según circuito de la
> ...


Ejelente dibujo , solamente lo artoparlante o altavoz que debe ser conectado en la junción del capacitor "C12" ( a proposito lo correcto valor de C12 NO es de 0,1uF y si 220uF o mas aun)  y lo resistor "R6" y no en paralelo con la fuente DC (bateria de 9V).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 15, 2018)

Hola* Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
En efecto, tiene usted razón respecto a la posición del parlante. *Esta conectado como usted dice en el circuito real.
Lo dibujé mal.* en cuanto se refiere al valor , en efecto en el proyecto original estaba en *220 uF, pero tenía mucha
ganancia, *no me quedó otro remedio que bajarle drasticamente el valor (por favor lea los mensajes #1 y #6 ).
No obstante cuando, termine el proyecto, si veo que tiene poca ganancia vuelvo a cambiarlo.
Hola* Sr. crimson. *Una alegría leerlo, compré una docena de capacitores  *1N60* , como si se acabara el mundo, o sea tengo
para un rato, lo hice porque me dijeron que no se conseguían, pero en Electrónica Liniers , se consiguen, los que están
en falta son los *1N34. *Gracias por su consejo, del que tomaré debida cuenta.
Que Dios los Bendiga a ambos.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

La ganancia se maneja en los pines 1 y 8 si no se conecta nada entre estos pines la ganancia es de 20(veces)tal como esta conectado la ganancia es de poco más de 50, si es mucho levanta la R de 2k2 y el capacitor de 10uF
siempre del LM386N


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
Hola *Sr. pandacba*. Gracias por estar una vez mas colaborando en este proyecto.
Voy a subir nuevamente el esquema modificado según las indicaciones del *Sr. Daniel Lopes, *
con el objeto de hacerles algunas preguntas.
Comprendo perfectamente que para aprender hay que estudiar teoría y práctica, es por ello
que les ruego que me tengan paciencia.
Pregunto:
¿ Podemos decir que cuanto mayor son los valores de R7 y C11 menor es la *ganancia* y viceversa ?
En efecto de acuerdo a lo comentado por los *Sres. indemornin y cmd *en los chat *#4 y #6* de
este mismo post, el ruido cesó,entonces , ¿ que función cumple el *capacitor C13* , ya que
el datasheet no lo tiene previsto ? Por último ¿ cual es la función del *capacitor C12 *?
Aprovecho para comentarles que el* Choque de 3.3 mH *es imposible conseguirlo, estas bobinas
parecen no conseguirse, por lo menos nuevas. Me podrán subir una imagen de ella, por lo menos
para ver el color, tal vez tenga alguna recuperada entre las resistencias que tengo de haber
desmontado algunas placas.

Desde ya muchas Gracias.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentarles que el* Choque de 3.3 mH *es imposible conseguirlo, estas bobinas parecen no conseguirse, por lo menos nuevas


Por si le sirve de algo, yo estoy usando una *bobina con núcleo que tiene 3.35 mH* y la tomé de una lámpara de bajo consumo que murió hace tiempo, y la uso como choque/filtro LC en una línea de alimentación. Aún no vuela nada y "parece" que va a funcionar..
Como ustede necesita algo muy precido a eso en su circuito (dice *33mH*???) tal vez, si el valor es el correcto, pueda usarla sin problemas.

*PD-1:* Ojo que vienen de varios valores según la lámpara. Va a tener que buscar un poco...
*PD-2:* Es gratis!!!!

En cuanto al LM386, el datasheet es claro:

Yo no tocaría el capacitor de 10uF (que es un cortocircuito en CA) y agregaría una resistencia, que quedaría en paralelo con la R de 1.35K. Mientras mas pequeña es la resistencia, mas alta será la ganancia... pero hay que recordar que va en paralelo con la R interna!!! Yo calcularía la nueva resistencia equivalente entre la interna y la externa agregada en paralelo y vería de aplicar la ecuación que sigue, que "parece" ser la de la ganancia del chip: *G=2*(15000 / (150+Req)) *[ver esquemático del chip]
Con lo que si Rext=2k2 --> Req=0k84 --> Gnueva= 2 * (15000 / (150+840)) = 30 = 29.5 dB


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 16, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos.
> ...., ¿ que función cumple el *capacitor C13* , ya que el datasheet no lo tiene previsto ?...


Es la de evitar auto-oscilaciones


DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> ...Por último ¿ cual es la función del *capacitor C12 *?...



El pin Nº5 tienen tension y para evitar que esta dañe al parlante o se dañe el IC se separa mediante este capacitor que cuando es de valor mas grande, mejor responde el amplificador a frecuencias bajas(graves) y dicho valor se calcula entre otros parámetros con la impedancia del parlante que carga el amplificador



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentarles que el* Choque de 3.3 mH *es imposible conseguirlo, estas bobinas
> parecen no conseguirse, por lo menos nuevas. Me podrán subir una imagen de ella, por lo menos
> para ver el color, tal vez tenga alguna recuperada entre las resistencias que tengo de haber
> desmontado algunas placas.



En la posición que esta, me parece que no es critico su valor y podes probar con cualquiera que encuentres en las lamparas de bajo consumo, fuentes conmutadas pequeñas, etc.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

El capacitor C12 cumple función de filtrado, si el filtrado de la fuente es suficiente puede no ser necesario, pero se acostumbra a  colocar uno de ese valor en las cercanias del CI con el fin de dar un filtrado adicional.
C12, bloquea la tensión continua que hay en la  salida del pin 5, en ese punto hay aproximadamente Vcc/2, es decir la mitad de la tensión de la fuente, este capacitor lo llevan todos los amplificadores de fuente simple. Los amplificadores de potencia de fuente partida no lo necesitan.
El valor de C12 limita la banda en la parte inferior de audio, es decir que cuando más grande es permite reproducir frecuencias más bajas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola queridos amigos.
> Hola *Sr. pandacba*. Gracias por estar una vez mas colaborando en este proyecto.
> Voy a subir nuevamente el esquema modificado según las indicaciones del *Sr. Daniel Lopes, *
> con el objeto de hacerles algunas preguntas.
> ...


Bueno cuanto a lo choke de 3,3mH yo ya conte en mi post#120  como resolvi ese problema , pero voi repetir : cambie el choke por una bobina osciladora de ondas medias de un radio portatil (Spica) donde debes olvidar la toma central y conectar los estremos dese devanado de tres terminales.
Esa bobina es un tarro con lo tornillo de ayuste color rojo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2018)

Como tu  tienes un medidor de inductancias puedes conseguir lo siguiente

Estos los puedes comprar nuevos o obteniddos de desguaces los mismos tienen la siguiente apariencia

Entonces sobr los mismos puedes hacer tus propios choques del valor que necesites


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos.
*Dr. Zoidberg. *Excelente idea. Tengo bastante material de desguace (lámparas, fuentes, etc).
veré lo que encuentro.
*Sr. ricbevi. *Ahora entiendo lo del capacitor *C12 *, vendría a ser como un capacitor de desacople.
Muchas gracias.
*Sr. pandacba. *Está muy claro, respecto al inductor,  no sabía que vendían núcleos sueltos.
Muchas gracias por todo.
*Sr. Daniel lopes. *He leído el mensaje #20 pero no lo había interpretado por ese lado,  
ya que al momento de leerlo, no me imaginaba que no se conseguían, y lo tomé como una
muestra mas de su ingenio,* lo felicito por ello*. Muchas Gracias.

A todos en general les agradezco la generosidad y la claridad con que me ayudan y me enseñan,
haciéndome ver las cosas desde otro punto de vista, que por mi falta de conocimiento, dificilmente
se me ocurran, está mas que claro que llevan la electrónica en el alma.
Veré que obtengo de todas las opciones que me habéis ofrecido y procederé en consecuencia.

Dios los Bendiga y que tengan un Buen Fin de Semana.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 16, 2018)

Hola Queridos Amigos.
Entre todas los materiales de desecho que guardo, producto del desguase,
encontré este componente que tiene todo el aspecto de ser un inductor.
Todavía no le tomé el valor, aunque no encuentro el datasheet, en la cabeza
parece decir *KRF-G028.*
Mañana lo busco bien y le tomo la inductancia.
Dios los Bendiga con un Buen y reparador Descanso.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2018)

No te comás el seso!!!! Ese choke es para limpiar la alimentacion!!!
Cualquiera que uses va bien.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 17, 2018)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg. Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2018)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *Muy Buenas tardes de este inmejorable fin de semana XL, tengan todos.*
> 
> Voy rápidamente al grano.
> En simultáneo con el diseño de la radio *REFLEX*, cuyas características pueden verse
> ...


Hola estimado Don DIAMANTEPURO  , hacer un VCO que cunple de 1MHz hasta 100MHz  con un solo y singelo potenciometro NO es una tarea facil !.
Eso exige circuitos de alta envergadura en RF (radiofrequenzia) cosa nada recomendable para un novicio si atrever en tentar armar.
Por ejenplo , hay un generador de barrido del alta gamma "HP" denominado HP8601 , ese equipo hace ezactamente eso que quieres armar y es basado en un oscilador a cristal oscilando en 200Mhz que es mesclado con un VCO que genera desde 200MHz hasta 300MHz .
Un produto desa mescla (la subtración) es ezactamente la banda conpreendida entre 100KHz hasta 100MHz.
Veer el en : hp 8601a sweep generator - Google Search
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola* Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Gracias por responder tan rápido.

No es *100 MHZ, es 26 MHz*, me equivoque al escribir.
Le ruego que vea el circuito aqui.

Oscilador de Relajación de 1 a 100 Mhz.

Le envío un caluroso y agradecido saludo.
Roberto.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 15, 2019)

Hola hice un amplificador de audio de este circuito utilizando un LM386,en control de volumen 10k puse un trimpot,tengo en la salida de audio ,pero también tienen hashhhhhh y glitch y el sonido no es confortable, lo que podría estar equivocado ,debo disminuir el valor de 470UF o aumentar la ganancia de bucle de límite de 10 UF


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 15, 2019)

Con capacitor electrolítico de 10uF la ganancia es de 200


Sin capacitor es de 20


Extraído de la hoja de datos del LM386 que en su hoja Nº 8 trata el tema de la ganancia.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2019)

El problema puede ser las coneciones el mallado del cable, mal diseño del impreso, incluso un CI falso


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 1, 2019)

Hola Queridos Amigos.
Les resumo en pocas palabras, en noviembre de 2018, dejé el receptor AM funcionando, 
según se puede ver desde el diagrama # 124 en adelante.
No obstante a mi parecer, capta poquísimas estaciones y con bastante ruido por lo que hace
un murmullo casi ininteligible.
A la brevedad voy a volver a armar todo nuevamente y lo voy a fotografiar.
Por hoy no los molesto mas.
Que tengan un lindo descanso.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2019)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola Queridos Amigos.
> Les resumo en pocas palabras, en noviembre de 2018, dejé el receptor AM funcionando,
> según se puede ver desde el diagrama # 124 en adelante.
> No obstante a mi parecer, capta poquísimas estaciones y con bastante ruido por lo que hace
> ...


Hola caro Don DIAMANTEPURO  en mucho me alegra puder leer algo por ustedes escribido , ha tienpos que jo te estrañava nomas conparecer aca por eses pagos (Foro) .
Incluso pregunte aca mismo (Foro) por su paradero pero desafortunadamente nadie sapia de nada, por momentos llegue a pensar en lo pior (RIP) .
Bueno por haora estoy mucho mas tranquilo en leer tu palabras.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 3, 2019)

Gracias querido amigo SR. DANIEL LOPES.
En mi tierra hay un dicho YERBA MALA NUNCA MUERE, y por ahora, si bien no tengo tanta
vitalidad y el frío me acobarda mucho, voy tirando del carro, como burro viejo que soy.
No sabe lo bien que me hacen sentir sus palabras, me parece que he sembrado en tierra
fértil, donde las buenas amistades florecen.
Gracias por su interés, Dios lo BENDIGA. 
Pronto continuaremos, Buen fin de semana.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 5, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos.
Estoy haciendo pruebas con distintos tipos de configuraciones, Antena, Condensador Variable,etc.
Hasta ahora lo que he logrado es lo que puede observarse en el siguiente vídeo:






Continuaré probando para ver a lo que llego.
Un Abrazo a Todos.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2019)

¡ Este video no está disponible.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 6, 2019)

Hola querido amigo *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Debe dar clik sobre el ícono ( mi cara ), que aparece en el vídeo y lo verá.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2019)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola querido amigo *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
> Debe dar clik sobre el ícono ( mi cara ), que aparece en el vídeo y lo verá.
> Un Abrazo.
> Roberto.


Hola a todos , caro Don DIAMANTEPURO muy desafortunadamente lo Video nomas estas disponible , caio lo Link , habrias de subir nuevamente.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2019)

O está configurado como privado en vez de público


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos.
Logran ver ahora el vídeo ??
De lo contrario, no se subirlo.
Un abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2019)

Si si , ahora se ve !


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 7, 2019)

Bueno. Como pueden apreciar, tiene un sonido muy errático.
Mañana voy a mejorar toda la instalación , voy a cambiar el
circuito tanque y voy a ver como se escucha girando el dial.
Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia.
Tengan un buen descanso.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos.
Me honra escribirles.
Continuando con mi aprendizaje, les ruego que, cuando estéis aburridos y con el mate en la mano,
(o la bebida que les alegre el corazón , según vuestra costumbre local) , me ayudéis a dilucidar
que os parece mas conveniente para continuar, según los siguientes esquemas.
En cualquiera de los dos casos, puedo usar el mismo amplificador, que funciona bien.
Ya tengo preparada la caja, para usar como gabinete, pero mi duda es cual de los dos se escuchará mejor.
Considero que, gracias a lo que he aprendido con ustedes, estoy en condiciones de realizar cualquiera de los dos.
Gracias desde ya por la molestia que les causo.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 20, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos.
Acá les muestro el gabinete, desde luego falta colocar la rejilla del parlante y perforar 
donde van los potes, pero está casi listo.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Ago 21, 2019)

Hola queridos Amigos.
Con el objeto de variar un poco en la construcción de la nueva radio, he decidido hacer
la plaqueta mediante el sistema Manhattan o Araña.
Naturalmente es la *primera vez que lo hago de esta forma*, pero me da la sensación de que es
mas rápido y mas sencillo.
La radio AM propiamente dicha es lo único que necesito y me decante por una REFLEX de 
Onda Media, utilizaré para ello el amplificador ya hecho con LM386 y aprovecho que pude
conseguir un CHOKE de 2,7 mH, que tenía guardado junto con las bobinas y cuya inductancia
no se encuentra muy lejos del valor requerido que es 3,3 mH.
Adjunto el esquema original y el croquis que he realizado para el montaje de la plaqueta.
Si alguno de vosotros desea realizar algún comentario de incompatibilidad de algún componente,
será bienvenido como siempre. y con seguridad estaré muy agradecido.
Dios los Bendiga y los haga prosperar.
Roberto.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola a toda la comunidad, ¿que tal? Me encuentro iniciándome en el diseño de PCBs (generalmente utilizo diseños ya realizados, perfboards, etc.) con EasyEDA. Diseñé sin inconvenientes el PCB de un amplificador de audio con el circuito integrado LM386, ganancia 45 y refuerzo de graves. Elegí este circuito dada su sencillez y pocos componentes. Me gustaría conocer el punto de vista de los miembros de la comunidad que tengan mayor experiencia en el diseño de PCBs con respecto al diseño realizado, ancho de pistas, separación entre pistas, disposición de componentes, plano de masa y cualquier otra recomendación teniendo presente que la transferencia se realizará utilizando el método de planchado.

Adjunto el diagrama esquemático y PCB.

Muchas Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2020)

No es buena idea colocar el conector de entrada junto al de salida.
Tampoco es buena idea usar un plano de masa donde la masa de parlante y la de señal es físicamente casi el mismo punto.
Este amplificador, si bien de baja potencia, tiene ganancia un poco alta y es susceptible de empezar a zumbar u oscilar si no se cuidan estas cosas.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Dr. Zoidberg Perfecto, ¿entonces se solucionaría moviendo la bornera B2 hasta cerca de C3 verdad? Teniendo presente que la transferencia se realizará utilizando el método de planchado, ¿está bien el ancho de pistas y la distancia entre las pistas y el plano de masa? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2020)

Hay un par de cosas estándard para hacer:
1- Conectar las GND en "estrella" dentro de lo posible. Los tracks deben ser anchos, tipo 80 mils o más (siempre anchos y cortos).
2- La masa de parlantes se conecta directamente al punto GND de la fuente de alimentación.

Con esas dos cosas, para este circuito, podés ir muy bien.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 1, 2020)

Otro detalle para acotar....si el método es el planchado, la distancia entre los track, etc y GND deberías separarlo lo mas posible(20mil o mas) dado que sí al planchar se ejerce mucha presión sobre el diseño, las pistas/track, GND, tienden a engrosarse y acercarse entre sí lo cual puede conllevar a que queden cosas en cortocircuito.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Dr. Zoidberg hice algunas modificaciones maestro. Adjunto los archivos para revisión. Muchas Gracias.

@ricbevi Claro, a eso me refería. Muchas Gracias. Ya están ajustadas las distancias mas de 20 mils que sería lo mínimo para evitar cortos en caso que se ensanchen las pistas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2020)

Va mejorando  
Ahora tratá de intercambiar de lugar a C3 y B2, para alejar aún mas la entrada de la salida y acortar el track de masa del parlante.
El otro problema es la posición de B1, por que la entrada de señal con una bornera hacia el frente va a complicar el montaje ya que el potenciómetro también sale hacia el frente. 
O usas un conector molex de acceso desde arriba o cambias de posición la bornera para poder acceder comodamente al colocar los cables.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Oct 1, 2020)

@Dr. Zoidberg hice todas las modificaciones requeridas Doc, usted dirá.  Adjunto los archivos para revisión. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Tomax (Nov 19, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá hay una explicación breve y sencilla (y en español) y con ecuaciones para calcular el Q.
> https://poliformat.upv.es/access/co...43293/443297/4-CircuitosResonantes_parte1.pdf


Gracias de mi parte. También aproveché tu adjunto..Saludos


----------

